# Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben



## Nuffi Nuff (28. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Vor einigen Tagen erzählte mir meine Freundin, dass ihr Bruder vor vielen vielen Jahren mal an einem kleinen Graben etwas außerhalb unserer Stadt angeln war und dort einmal einen Aal und einen Karpfen gefangen hatte.

Also beschloss ich nach einigen relativ erfolglosen Tagen an unseren Vereinsgewässern es dort mal abends auf Aal zu probieren. Da meine Freundin gestern nicht zu Hause war und das Wetter warm und trocken bot sich der gestrige Tat ein.

Um ca. 20 Uhr betrat ich den Graben, ausgerüstet mit 2 Packungen Tauwürmer meiner Rutentasche mit 3 Angeln und einem kleinen Rucksack mit etwas Aalzubehör, da der Graben nicht direkt an der Straße gelegen ist und man g´noch ungefähr 15 Minuten sich noch seinen Weg durch einem Feld und einem Wald bahnen muss.

Der Graben hatte eine Breite von ca. 2,50 m - 3 m und eine Tiefe von max.1,20 m, wie mein Ausloten ergab. Strömung war kaum vorhanden. 

Zwei Ruten montierte ich auf Grund mit Tauwurm und eine mit Pose und Knicklicht im Mittelwasser.

Nach einer halben Stunde wanderte die Pose das erste Mal ab und ich konnte eine Brasse von 37 cm landen. Kein schlechter Beginn.

Gerade hatte ich den Fisch versorgt und der andere Bissanzeiger summte laut auf. Der Anhieb saß und ich konnte einen kleinen aber schönen Karpfen von 2 Pfund landen. Besser konnte der Abend gar nicht beginnen.

Doch dann war bis kurz nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit Funkstille. Wahrscheinlich hatte der Drill des Karpfens die anderen Fische verscheucht. 
Ich wanderte grade zu meiner Köderfischreuse, die ich 20 m rechts meines Angelplatzes platziert hatte; da summte mein Bissanzeiger auf. Ich sprinete zur Rute und hatte einen schönen Aal von 55cm Länge überlistet. Der Abend war gerettet. 

Zufrieden montierte ich ein kleines Rotauge an meine Grundrute, um vielleicht einen kapitalen Aal oder einen anderen Raubfisch zu fangen (Deren Vorkommen mir aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht bekannt war).

Um Mitternacht wollte ich zusammenpacken, da summte auf einmal die Köderfischrute auf, der Fisch zog sofort weg und ich setzte einen harten Anhieb. Er saß. Doch dann kam das Erstaunliche. Ich hatte keine Chance den Fisch zu halten und er zog mit voller Stärke stromabwärts. Bei meinem Versuch den Fisch etwas entgegenzusetzen riss er schließlich ab.
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich meine starke Aalrute mit 35er Hauptschnur und 30er Vorfach bestückt hatte.

Mit einem Fragezeichen auf der Stirn beschloss ich noch etwas zu bleiben. Ich machte die Rute wieder fertig und stellte auch die andere Grundrute auf Köderfisch um.

Zwei Stunden passierte nichts, außer dass ich noch einen kleinen Barsch auf Tauwurm fing, aber dann summte es wieder los. Wieder hatte ich ein Monster dran. Und wieder passierte mir es wie beim ersten Fisch, dass ich keinerlei Chance hatte.

Nun meine Frage an euch: Habr ihr eine Idee um was es sich handeln könnte? Kann ein Meteraal eine solche Kraft haben? Einen Wels halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, weil der Graben sicherlich nicht fischereilich genutzt bzw. besetzt wird.

Wäre über jede Info dankbar auch in Hinblick auf Gerät und Ausstattung. Werde nämlich morgen Abend wieder losziehen und will es dann natürlich besser machen. 
Konnte gestern Nacht auch kein Auge zudrücken, weil ich mich die ganze Zeit gefragt habe was für ein Fisch das wohl war.

Gruß


----------



## Seele (28. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Du glaubst gar nicht wo überall Waller drin sein können


----------



## ado (28. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

ein großer Aal kann durchaus so eine Kraft entwickeln, aber auch ein Waller ist durchaus denkbar, vielleicht auch ein richtig großer Hecht. 
Eventuell haben sich aber auch die großen Karpfen aufgrund von Nahrungsmangel auf Aas und Köfis umgestellt. ... 
Möglichkeiten gibts viele...  

 da kann man leider nur spekulieren. Ist dir der Zweite auch abgerissen?


----------



## omnimc (28. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

boah und dann noch 3 ruten.
bestimmt riesengrundeln, weil in so einen kleinen versteckten graben habe die keine feinde.


----------



## Nuffi Nuff (28. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ja, auch der Zweite ist mir abgerissen. 

Meine Köderfische waren schon so ca 5-7 cm groß. Glaubst du wirklich, dass Karpfen solche Fische nehmen?

Einen Hecht könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen, obwohl denn hätte ich wohl mit meinem Gerät bändigen können.


----------



## Nuffi Nuff (28. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Naja, werde wie gesagt morgen Abend losziehen und mein Glück erneut versuchen.
Morgen Mittag gehts erstmal ins Angelgeschäft und besorge mir Stahlvorfächer.


----------



## Fabsibo (28. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

ich bin gespannt, hätte auch gerne sonen Graben


----------



## Bakari (28. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

hallo Nuffi Nuff,

karpfen fressen kleine fische, besonders sehr große, das is fakt. aber ob sich ein so großer in dem kleinen graben aufhält ist die frage...

ich weiß ja nicht wie du angelst und auch nicht wie du gebaut bist, aber was du schilderst klingt sehr interessant.

da die schnur zwei mal nicht zerschnitten oder abgezwickt/ gekniffen wurde, würde ich den hecht ausschließen.

wie hast du mit der bremse gearbeitet, es braucht ja auch einige kraft und vor allem gegenkraft um die 35er schnur zu zerreißen...

nächstes mal - entweder echt viel gefühl und eine starkberingte, lange rute oder: stahl- oder grobes hardmono-vorfach und und eine geflochtene schnur mit einer tragkraft knapp über dem stahlvf. bestenfalls iwas um die 20kg /21kg, ne große abhakmatte, mindestens einen stabilen handschuh und einen *fotoapparat* =)

ich würde meinen du hast zu...
66% kleinen wels
21% kapitalen hecht
13% richtig alten karpfen


----------



## Walstipper (28. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Was war denn das für Gerät, ne Standardgrundrute im Wurfgewicht von 80g+ ?
Also richtig gut Druck gemacht im Drill, oder die Bremse doch etwas lockerer gehabt? 
War das eher ein schneller kurzer Sprint als da Schnur genommen wurde, oder langsamer konstanter Abzug - die Schnur is dann durch Abrieb gerissen, wieviel Meter hat der Fisch dir da etwa runter gezogen?


----------



## burhave (28. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Wie wäre es wenn man mal die Bremse vernüftig einstellt...


----------



## Nuffi Nuff (28. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

@ Bakari:
Zuerst hatte ich die Bremse locker und habe sie dann total fest gestellt und alles daegegen gehalten.
@ Welsstipper:
Ja, war eine normale Standardgrundrute.
Ich würde sagen, dass es ein konstanter mittelschneller Abzug war. Die ersten Meter habe ich ihn erst einmal ziehen lassen. Ich würde mal schätzen, dass es bestimmt so 25 - 30 Meter waren, die er wegggeezogen ist. Muss allerdings auch gestehen, dass die Schnur schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, da ich die letzten Jahre eher selten zum Aalangeln kam.

Ich habe mir den Graben eben noch einmal bei Google Earth gefunden und festgestellt, dass dieser aus unserem Stadtflüsschen entspringt. Dieses hat einen ordentlichen Bestand an Weußfischen, Aalen, Bachforellen, Karpfen und auch Hecht. Allerdings alles eher klein, noch nichts von kapitalen Fängen, geschweige denn von Welsen, Meteraalen oder Karpfen jenseits der 15 Pfund. Die Stelle an der ich geangelt habe ist auch geschätzte 5 km von unserem Flüsschen entfernt.


----------



## Nuffi Nuff (28. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

@burhave:
Also die Bremse war anfangs sicher zu locker, aber später musste ich die Fische von Hindernissen fernhalten. Ansonsten hätte ich auch keine Chance mehr gehabt.


----------



## Tobbes (28. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Alte Schnur ist echt fahrlässig. Ne vernüftig geknotete Montage mit 0,30 bzw 0,35 Schnur und gut eingestellter Bremse kann man fast nicht sprengen. Selbst mit geschlossener Bremse muß man ja schon fast rückwarts laufen um sie abzureissen!

Wo genau ist sie denn gerissen? Vorfach? überm Haken, Wirbel? Hauptschnur?

Mindestens ein Teil davon wird schrott gewesen sein!


----------



## nostradamus (28. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

hallo,

ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass es sich hierbei um welse handelt! 

versuch es einfach mit einem guten vorfach! |bla:
gruß

nosta


----------



## Walstipper (28. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Nuffi Nuff schrieb:


> Ja, war eine normale Standardgrundrute.
> Ich würde sagen, dass es ein konstanter mittelschneller Abzug war. Die ersten Meter habe ich ihn erst einmal ziehen lassen. Ich würde mal schätzen, dass es bestimmt so 25 - 30 Meter waren, die er wegggeezogen ist.



Ok, da konstant kommt wohl Waller oder Karpfen in Frage. Da du vorher ja schon einen kleinen Rüssler hattest, sollte Waller unwarscheinlich sein.
Wieviel Pfund der dann ca auf den Rippen gehabt haben muss, sollte hier sicher ein Karpfenkenner schätzen können #h


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

leider können nicht nur die großen oder kapitalen karpfen die finger von den köfis nicht weglassen.
bei mir am vereinssee werden kleine karpfen von um die 50 cm ständig auf köfis gefangen die für hechte bestimmt waren.
Als ich meinen ersten hecht fangen wollte hab ich nen ca.12 cm langen köfi präsentiert. nach nur ner viertelstunde zog die pose weg und ich denk nur "geil mein erster hecht!"
tja war wohl nichts der kleine karpfen hat den köfi voll inhaliert.
kann ganz schön nerven kosten wenn man auf hecht aus ist.
meiner meinung nach fressen karpfen alles was ins maul passt und nicht schnell genug wegkriecht.
so ein 20 pfund karpfen kann ganz schön druck machen und kriegt ne kaputte schnur ganz schnell durch.
vielleicht klappts ja beim nächsten mal.
wenn du den schnurdieb fängst kannst du ja dann posten was es war.
vg und petri heil
braisedbeef


----------



## F1SCHER (29. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

hallo

besorg dir bitte neue gute schnur und nen knipsapparat. |supergri
und halt uns bitte auf dem laufenden #h


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (29. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Was die Karpfen angeht, bei meinen bisherigen Karpfen würde ich schätzen, dass sie niemals 25-30m schnur gezogen haben, selbst nicht wenn ich mich nachts noch aus dem schlafsack quetschen muss und zur rute lauf. Meinen erfahrungen nach bleiben die Fische doch recht schnell stehen und dann gibt es meist nur noch vereinzelte piepser. Und es waren fische bis 45pfd dabei


----------



## vermesser (29. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ich würde bei dem geschilderten Vorfall auch an einen sehr großen Karpfen, die ja recht häufig Fisch fressen, oder noch viel eher auf einen Wels tippen. Wenn Du schreibst, Du bekommst den Fisch mit 35er Schnur und 30er Vorfach nichtmal gestoppt...das klingt nach Wels. Selbst richtig große Aale sind damit normalerweise zu bändigen.

Also mein Tip ist ein mittlerer Wels...die Beschreibung deckt sich mit unschönen Erlebnissen, die ich auch schon mit den Viechern beim Aalangeln hatte...und die Größe des Grabens interessiert Waller nur sekundär...man soll nicht glauben, wo die reinschwimmen...


----------



## .Sebastian. (29. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

mein Tipp: Stahlvorfach!


----------



## Carpmario (29. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

moin! habe mir eure Kommis mal durchgelesen...
Ich würde auf wels oder nen richtig dicken Aal tippen. 
Habe allerdings schon nen gr0ßen aal gesehen vom Kumpel und der hat sich nen 22Plötze reingehauen! Gewicht des Aals: 5200g länge 119cm
Die dinger haben Mordskraft! selbst nen 3,5kg schwerer Aal hat Power ohne Ende!!!

MfG Carpmario


----------



## Gardenfly (29. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

In einen Gewässer ähnlich dem von dir beschriebenen Massen, wurde beim E-Fischen ein 40Pf Karpfen gefangen. Das hatte auch keiner vorher vermutet und gerade in kalten Sommern werden vermehrt "Friedfische" auf Raubfischködern gefangen.


----------



## burhave (29. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Carpmario schrieb:


> moin! habe mir eure Kommis mal durchgelesen...
> Ich würde auf wels oder nen richtig dicken Aal tippen.
> Habe allerdings schon nen gr0ßen aal gesehen vom Kumpel und der hat sich nen 22Plötze reingehauen! Gewicht des Aals: 5200g länge 119cm
> Die dinger haben Mordskraft! selbst nen 3,5kg schwerer Aal hat Power ohne Ende!!!
> ...



Mhhh hast du dir mal angegucken wie schwer der deutsche rekord Aal ist? Also 5kg halte ich für echt übertrieben. Mein grosster Aal war 112cm und der war knapp über 3kg und das ist schon ein echter Mutantenfisch gewesen aber 5kg?


----------



## burhave (29. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de:80/fischhitparade/all/1-aal.html#

Hier mal zum vergleich...


----------



## zanderzone (29. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Carpmario schrieb:


> moin! habe mir eure Kommis mal durchgelesen...
> Ich würde auf wels oder nen richtig dicken Aal tippen.
> Habe allerdings schon nen gr0ßen aal gesehen vom Kumpel und der hat sich nen 22Plötze reingehauen! Gewicht des Aals: 5200g länge 119cm
> Die dinger haben Mordskraft! selbst nen 3,5kg schwerer Aal hat Power ohne Ende!!!
> ...



Waage schrott???? |rolleyes|rolleyes;+;+
Ich tippe auch auf nen richtig guten Aal! Meter Aale haben wohl power, obwohl ich mir das nicht vorstellen kann, dass man da nicht mit ner 35er klar kommt! Wie alt war die Schnur denn??


----------



## cafabu (29. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Moin,
wie schon geschrieben, Schnur erneuern. Bei ungünstiger Lagerung kann Mono in drei Jahren schon ordentlich leiden.
Ev. mal eine stärkere Rute/Rolle einsetzten.
Ein großer Aal oder Karpfen ist gut möglich. Ich kenne Gräben die nur die Hälfte von Deinem haben, in denen Meteraale und 20 Pfünder vorhanden sind.
Wenn Dein Graben eine Verbindung bis zur Weser ausweißt, kann eine Zuwanderung von Welsen auch möglich sein.
Bin gespannt ob Du mal berichten kannst, was rausgekommen ist.
Carsten


----------



## Felipe95 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Bei uns im Drömling gibt es auch etliche kleine Greben die meisten gehören irgendwelche förster,jägern und anglern und manche werden auch ziemlich gut gepflegt. Aus unserem Verein kenne ich auch jemanden der so nen Graben hat etwa 3m Breit und ca 150m lang ...vor einigen Jahren hatten die dort wohl mal 5 kleine satzwaller ausgesetzt und vor nun ca 3 jahren haben die dort nen waller von 1,25m gefangen und diese gräben sind reich an futter und kleinfischen und deshalb glaub ich auch das die dort ganz gut ran wachsen.

Gruß Felix


----------



## Carpmario (29. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Also der Deutsche Rekord beim Aal liegt bei 6060g! STAND:1990
IN MV gibt es Torfkuhlen wo die Aale eben nicht abhauen können deswegen erreichen sie dort diese Größe!!!


----------



## burhave (29. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Carpmario schrieb:


> Also der Deutsche Rekord beim Aal liegt bei 6060g! STAND:1990
> IN MV gibt es Torfkuhlen wo die Aale eben nicht abhauen können deswegen erreichen sie dort diese Größe!!!



Grösse ja, aber gewicht nicht!!!


----------



## burhave (29. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Waage schrott???? |rolleyes|rolleyes;+;+
> Ich tippe auch auf nen richtig guten Aal! Meter Aale haben wohl power, obwohl ich mir das nicht vorstellen kann, dass man da nicht mit ner 35er klar kommt! Wie alt war die Schnur denn??



Ich sage Waller. Da ich schon etliche Aale über eine Meter gefangen habe und die hab ich alle mit 25ger gut halten können. Also nix mit die gehen ab wie sonst was und reissen nee 35ger durch.


----------



## Seele (29. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ich nehm ne 45er als Reißleine beim Wallerfischen, die knallen die meisten locker druch. Dann weißt was der mit ner schlechten 35er macht


----------



## Skyant (29. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Carpmario schrieb:


> Also der Deutsche Rekord beim Aal liegt bei 6060g! STAND:1990
> IN MV gibt es Torfkuhlen wo die Aale eben nicht abhauen können deswegen erreichen sie dort diese Größe!!!



Bei Fisch und Fang hat der grösste 6040g.

http://www.fischundfang.de/Grosse-Faenge/Deutsche-Rekordliste


----------



## burhave (29. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



seele schrieb:


> Ich nehm ne 45er als Reißleine beim Wallerfischen, die knallen die meisten locker druch. Dann weißt was der mit ner schlechten 35er macht



Ja das ist war aber ich sprech ja auch von AAL


----------



## Nuffi Nuff (29. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Hallo nochmal,

bin jetzt gerade von der Arbeit gekommen. Habe mir in der Mittagspause beim Angelgeschäft neue 40er Schnur, Stahlvorfach, größere Wirbel, gute Vorfachhaken, Tauwürmer und eine verdammt teure Ladung Köderfische aus der Dose besorgt. Werde jetzt die Rollen neue bespulen und schon einmal alles zusammenbauen. Um 19 Uhr gehts dann los. Bin schon echt gespannt wie es heute wird. 
Werde vermutlich wieder zwei auf Grund mit Köderfisch legen und eine mit Pose und Taurwurm.
Die Schnur ist beim ersten Fisch am Wirbel (Hauptschnur) und beim zweiten ziemlich direkt am Haken gerissen. 
Zur Frage nach dem Alter der Schnur muss ich sagen, dass ich diese gar nicht so genau beantworten kann. Aber drei Jahre hat sie mindestens auf dem Buckel, vielleicht sogar fünf oder sechs. Wie gesagt, war die letzten Jahre eher selten los und wenn dann eher auf Schnürsenkelaale.
Werde entweder heute Nacht oder gleich morgen früh berichten, wie es gelaufen ist.

Noch einmal vielen Dank für die Tipps und Hinweise.


----------



## Windelwilli (29. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Und morgen lesen wir in der Bildzeitung:

"Angler von Anaconda in die Tiefe gerissen" :vik:


----------



## burhave (29. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Und morgen lesen wir in der Bildzeitung:
> 
> "Angler von Anaconda in die Tiefe gerissen" :vik:



:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## daci7 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Wir haben grade am Wochenende nen Wels von knapp 1,5m gefangen - beim Hechtangeln mit ner Karpfenrute und 33er Schnur. Der hat zwar ordentlich Zug gehabt, aber zu bremsen war der allemal. 
Nen Aal schließe ich aus - da muss schon einiges schiefgehn bis nen 30er Vorfach reißt (Oder sind die auch so alt gewesen? - Vorfächer würde ich mal checken!)
Außerdem habe ich es auch bei wirklich großen Aalen noch nicht erlebt, dass diese nen richtigen "Run" von mehreren Metern hinlegen, die versuchen sich ja meist im nächsten Hindernis zu verkriechen.

Mein Tip ist definitiv nen großer Wels!

Viel Erfolg mit deinen neuen Mitteln und vergiss das Foto nicht =)

PS: An so einem Graben kann man bei großen Fischen oft auch mal n paar Meterchen mitlaufen - das ist besser als Bremse zu und hoffen


----------



## Bakari (29. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

bin auch gespannt =) denk an die bilder! viel erfolg!


----------



## barschkönig (29. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Also ein Aal denke ich nicht auch wenn er noch so groß ist. Hecht wäre ne Möglichkeit aber der hätte auch gleich nach dem Anhieb die Schnur zerfetzen können also Wels trifft es schon gut.:m


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (29. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ein sicheres zeichen fuer wels ist ein schleimiges vorfach, ich versuch morgen mal ein bild einzustellen. So ein langer run bei einem aal klingt ungewoehnlich. Abgesehen von einem karpfen liefert auch die barbe einen heftigen run. Die kann auch mal ein staerkeres vorfach knacken, wenn sie es abschubbert und sich am grund festsetzt. Sie ist ja mehr in fliessenden gewaessern, aber man weiss ja nie...#c

... Bin gwspannt auf die aufloesung heut nacht #6


----------



## Nuffi Nuff (29. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

So, jetzt gehts los.

Soweit alles bespult und montiert, Kamera ist natürlich auch dabei. 

Bis später.....hoffe ich|bla:


----------



## Nessi_1 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

...lass dich im wahrsten Sinne, nicht (r)unterkriegen... 

Petri!


----------



## feko (29. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Tag
Der levere Großfischjäger bindet sich aber besser seine Haken selber-


----------



## Fred1987 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Bin schon gespannt, was diesmal an deinem Graben loswar ;-)


----------



## Mini-Broesel (30. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

ich tippe mal auf nen dicken fetten Breitkopfaal..ich hatte schon öfter mal Aale um die 90+ und die marschieren ordentlich ab...ich hatte es auch schon 2 mal das mir die Biester das Vorfach aufgerubbelt haben im Drill, weil die so kleine feine Raspelzähnchen haben|rolleyes..deswegen auf Aal nur noch Vorfach 0,40 oder Stahlvorfach


----------



## Philla (30. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Tippe auf Riesenwolhandkrabbe!


----------



## franconia (30. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ist er doch tauchen gegangen? |supergri
Ich will nen Bericht hören!


----------



## Philla (30. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Na, haste noch keine Zeitung gelesen?:

Angler spurlos Verschwunden!

Von den 3 Ruten nur noch 2 am Platz, wo kann er nur sein?

|rolleyes


----------



## Martin1987 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Wahrscheinlich surft er mit der Angel übers Wasser :m.

Lg#6


----------



## Moe (30. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ich tippe auf Wels!


----------



## Fabsibo (30. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Wahrscheinlich ging nichts, wenn ich die größte Hoffnung habe, weil ich ein- zwei Tage vorher ne "Sternstunde" hatte, klappt meist nicht mehr.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (30. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Wenn er den verursacher erwischt haette, haette er es sicherlich schon laengst geposted.

Um mal einen Aussenseitertip abzugeben: eine Barbe, die sich aus dem angrenzenden Fluesschen verirrt hat oder sich hier nachts gezielt den Bauch vollschlaegt


----------



## M4rius93 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Eine ausgesetzte Riesenschnappschildkröte 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schnappschildkröte 

Ne spaß, denke auch, das es ein Wels war.


----------



## Seele (30. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ich  hab auch schon Barben mit 10 Pfund gefangen aber diese Kraft entwickeln sie dann doch nicht. Kann mir echt nichts Anderes als einen Waller oder Stör (der aber hier nicht vorkommt) vorstellen.


----------



## M4rius93 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



seele schrieb:


> Ich  hab auch schon Barben mit 10 Pfund gefangen aber diese Kraft entwickeln sie dann doch nicht. Kann mir echt nichts Anderes als einen Waller oder Stör (der aber hier nicht vorkommt) vorstellen.



Stör ist auch kein Schlechter Vorschlag, wie viele setzten ihre Lieblinge aus, wenn sie zu groß sind?!?!?! Und wenn der Graben mit einem größerem Fluss verbunden ist, wo die leute leicht rankommen...wer weiß...


----------



## Seele (30. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Naja, der muss aber schon auch ne nette größe gehabt haben.


----------



## cafabu (30. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Moin,
wenn es sich um "UFO's" handelt kann es alles mögliche sein. Im Handel sind Welse, Störe und andere Großfische immer mehr zu kaufen. Viele Gartenteichbesitzer werden die Lieblinge dann zu groß und dann wandern sie in die freie Natur.
Von daher könnte alles möglich sein, bis hin zu winterfesten Exoten.
Vielleicht lesen wir ja noch eine Auflösung.
Carsten


----------



## Fun Fisher (30. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



M4rius93 schrieb:


> Stör ist auch kein Schlechter Vorschlag, wie viele setzten ihre Lieblinge aus, wenn sie zu groß sind?!?!?! Und wenn der Graben mit einem größerem Fluss verbunden ist, wo die leute leicht rankommen...wer weiß...




Aber ein Stör auf KöFi?? Das muss wirklich schon extremer Zufall sein.

Könnte mir persönlich noch kapitale Rapfen vorstellen. Wobei ich auch eher zum Waller tendiere.


----------



## Der-Graf (30. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Nicht, dass es sich hierbei um einen Verwandten des Kuhwiesenwallers handelt...


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

wo bleibt die auflösung?? |kopfkrat


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (30. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Vielleicht hat's ihm letzte Nacht auch die neue 40er Schnur gesprengt, und er nimmt heut nacht einen weiteren Anlauf


----------



## Nuffi Nuff (30. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Hallo zusammen!

Sorry, dass die Auflösung erst so spät kommt, aber ich war erst um 1 Uhr nachts zu Hause, heute Morgen dann zur Arbeit gequält und jetzt erst nach Hause gekommen.

Leider verlief die gestrige Nacht nicht so wie geplant. Es hat teilweise ziemlich doll geregnet, war kühl und auch der Wind peitschte über den Graben hinweg. 
Was das Schlimmste war, die Fische haben nicht gebissen; jedenfalls nicht die vom letzten Mal. 

Hatte so um 22 Uhr - 23Uhr zwei Bisse, allerdings auf Tauwurm, die ich aber nicht verwerten konnte. War aber wahrscheinlich auch nichts Größeres. Um kurz nach Mitternacht schnappte sich noch ein kleiner Barsch meinen Taurwurm. Ansonsten ging aber nichts. Habe dann auch zusammengepackt.

Allerdings hatte ich eine sehr interessante Unterhaltung mit einem Jäger, den ich abens getroffen hatte am Graben. Er fragte mich, wie ich denn auf die Idee gekommen wäre an diesem Graben es auf Fische zu versuchen und ich erzählte ihm von dem Bruder meiner Freundin, der vor vielen Jahren dort Fische gefangen hatte.
Habe dann aus dem Gespräch herausgehört,dass er auch Angler ist, allerdings sehr sehr selten und ich glaube, dass er nicht so der Experte ist. Er gab mir nämlich noch die Kartoffel als absoluten Geheimtipp für Karpfen mit auf dem Weg.|bla: Naja, er hat ja nicht so ganz Unrecht, aber absoluter Geheimtipp.....?

Leider hatte ich ihm schon davor von meinen zwei Megafischen erzählt und er meinte, dass er es auch mal wieder dem Angeln versuchen könnte. Habe jetzt Angst, dass er mir die Brocken wegangelt.....Aber wahrscheinlich passiert ihm das Gleiche wie mir:g

Naja, er hat noch gesagt, dass es 2-3 Kilometer meiner Grabenstelle damals eine Fischzucht gab, die aber schon Anfang der 80er Jahre insolvent gegangen ist. Das Gelände wurde dann von einem Industriebetrieb gekauft, de Teiche zugeschüttet, die schlachtreifen Fische verkauft oder günstig abgegeben. Ein nicht "verwertbarer" Teil der Fische wurde aber vor dem Ablassen und Zuschütten der Zuchtteiche einfach in den anliegenden Graben geworfen. Leider wusste er nicht welche Fische dort gezüchtet wurden, nur Forellen und Karpfen wusste er.

Meine Frage: Wäre es denkbar, dass diese Riesen noch immer dort leben oder vielleicht die Nachkommen? Wie alt werden Karpfen? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass vor rund 30 Jahren Welse gezüchtet wurden, oder? Die sind doch erst in den letzten Jahren in "Mode" gekommen?


----------



## Snake77 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

WOW... die ganze Gechichte hört sich richtig genial an|bigeyes#6.
DMAX like|supergri

Das mit der Flaute bzw. Beissen kann ich nur bestättigen. War gestern abends und heute von 6:30 - 14:00 an zwei Gewässern--> NIX!
Nicht mal einen Biss! Selbst kleine KoderFischleins sind verschwunden!

Versuch mal morgen oder am besten Freitag zur Samstag falls du nicht arbeiten musst, komplett über Nacht (Wetter passt#6).
Da kommt DER/DIE/DAS bestimmt wieder! Versuch mal mit ein Paar Pellets (Heilbutt) und Mais bis Freitag anzufuttern... vielleicht klappts!

PS: Dat Opi mit seinem Kartoffel und seiner 20-er MONO aus den zwanzigern kann da lange sitzen... außer du hast ihm alles verraten!

Bleib dran! Ich werd's verfolgen#h


----------



## Bakari (30. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

uiuiui... ich hab heute über den tag schon paar mal reingeschaut, schön doch noch was von dir zu hören Nuffi Nuff, dachte schon der aligatorhecht hat dich erwischt 

interessant klingt deine geschichte allemal. karpfen werden *nicht* wie oft angepriesen 100 jahre, aber  bei günstigen bedingungen sind 30-40 jahre nichts sonderlich besonderes.

"irgendwas is ja immer" und es wäre ja auch der hammer gewesen, wenn das direkt geklappt hätte.

hat der graben eine verbindung zu einem fluss oder steht da grundwasser drinnen? ...wie groß ist der denn etwa?

wenn die fische dort wirklich gute bedingungen hatten, stünde einem überleben nichts im wege. die forellen werden sicher "alle" sein, einerseits weil der graben eben kein gebirgsbach ist (sauerstoff und jungfischnährtiere) und andererseits wiel die nicht ganz so alt werden...

grüße


----------



## Robster (30. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

@ Nuffi Nuff

Jetzt zwei Wochen Urlaub nehmen und jeden Abend an den Graben bis Du so nen Vieh erwischt hast!

Petri Heil!


----------



## Paxcom (30. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Und wie ich auf die Auflösung gespannt bin. Liest sich ja echt wie ein Krimi.

*Viel erfolg.*


----------



## Trickyfisher (30. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Hallo Kollegen
Hab jetzt gerade den spannenden Trööt gelesen und möchte mal einen ganz anderen Kandidaten in den Ring werfen.
Ich hatte solche Erlebnisse auch schon und zwar am Bayrischen Regen. Ein heftiger "Biss" an der Wallerrute, Schnurabzug wie blöd, allerdings war´s dan kein Waller, sondern ein BIBER, die Vicher kommen einstweilen praktisch überall vor. Wenn so einer den Graben entlang schwimmt und verfangt sich in der Schnur, dann geht der ab wie Sau, den hälts mit (fast) garnix mehr, die werden über 20 Kg schwer.
Irgetwie klingt das für mich nicht unplausibel, aber halt uns auf den Laufenden.
Grüße
Johannes


----------



## Borgon (31. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Jup,liest sich interessant die Sache#6Ich denke aber auch dass es ein Biber oder Fischotter gewesen sein könnte.Wie oft "stand"ich schon plötzlich nachts im Zelt weil meine Bissanzeiger wegen den Viechern einen langanhaltenden Dauerton abgegeben haben:q:q:q


----------



## eilbek_fishhunter (31. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

digga du musst das biest unbedingt fangen, ich will jetzt wissen was das ist!:m


----------



## Zico (31. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Das ist ja recht spannend 

Hoffe doch Du bleibst am " Ball ". Jedoch würde ich das 
Unmögliche ausschliessen und in dem, was dann übrig 
bleibt, den " Täter " suchen.
Also Jogger, Trecker etc. scheidet definitiv aus, aber wie
sieht es mit mit Wild, sprich Wildschweinen aus ?
Ein Kumpel hatte auch mal ne Wutz am Haken, hätten nie 
gedacht das " Die Kerle " dort durchs Wasser wollen #t
Aber wie gesagt, bleib dran, ich drücke Dir alle Daumen #6

Gruß Zico


----------



## esgof (31. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

moin
das hat deine freundin jetzt davon
jetzt sitzt er jede freie min am wasser und hat keine zeit mehr
gruß esgof


----------



## Guppyfan (31. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Hallo
Ich glaube, dass es sich um eine Barbe (oder mehrere) handelt, die im Graben auf Futtersuche gehen. 
Einen Stör oder Sterlet würde ich ausschließen. Meinen fast 65cm Sterlet konnte ich ohne Probleme mit einer 0,25er Mono hereindrillen. Jedoch war das in einem Teich. Vlt. ist es ja in einem Fließgewässer anders?
lg


----------



## Robster (31. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Also bisher sind als möglich Kanidaten genannt:

- Waller
- Hecht
- Aal
- Karpfen
- Barbe
- Stör / Sterlet
- Fischotter
- Biber
- Wildschwein

Leider weiß ich nicht wie man hier eine Umfrage startet, aber es würde mich interessieren wieviele Stimmen die Kanditaten bekommen würden.

Kann jemand daraus eine Umfrage machen?


----------



## Seele (31. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Robster schrieb:


> Also bisher sind als möglich Kanidaten genannt:
> 
> - Waller
> - Hecht
> ...


 
war nicht auch schon ein Ufo dabei


----------



## Bakari (31. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

"USO" :vik:


----------



## M4rius93 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

So, Umfrage steht!!!

ma schauen, was kommt und wer recht hat. Wettbeträge bitte zu mir!!!! :vik:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=225242


----------



## olaf70 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Und ich sage euch: Es gibt mehr Dinge zwischen Himmel und Erde als sich eure Schulweisheit erträumen lässt...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMBZKLPZFpM&feature=related


----------



## franconia (31. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Wildschwein? |bigeyes

Also bitte.... |supergri

Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit war das ein Wels. Man will kaum glauben, welche Größen in so kleinen Gräben unterwegs sind. 
Ich weiß auch von einem (sicheren!) 1,20 Kollegen aus sonem "Aalgraben". Allerdings hier bei uns in Süddeutschland.

Naja vielleicht erwischte den Übeltäter ja noch!


----------



## molo9000 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ich würde auch auf waller tippen 
in diesen gräben haben die nämlich
ein ziemlich reiches Nahrungsangebot.

Und eigentlich !!! keine natürlichen feinde wie angler
weil nur wenige mit großen welsen in sochen Gewässern rechnen.


----------



## .Sebastian. (31. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

der Gedanke mit dem Wild oder Biber vielleicht auch Bisam kam mir auch schon, aber dann hätte man ja sicher etwas an der oberfläche mitbekommen...
Ich sag immernoch hechtoma die das Vorfach im Laufe des Drills gesprengt bzw durchgesäbelt hat.


----------



## Gardenfly (31. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Robster schrieb:


> Also bisher sind als möglich Kanidaten genannt:
> 
> - Waller
> - Hecht
> ...



Nee, Gaddafi ist mit ein U-Boot geflohen :vik:


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (31. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



molo9000 schrieb:


> Ich würde auch auf waller tippen
> in diesen gräben haben die nämlich
> ein ziemlich reiches Nahrungsangebot.
> 
> ...



Wenn es ein Waller war, muesste aber derbe Schleimspuren am Vorfach sein. Ich hab mal ein Bild eingefuegt, wo man den Schleim sieht. Hatte ich bisher bei jedem Waller, er hatte ja 2 Abrisse, da muesste er eigentliche welchen gefunden haben... vielleicht kann der Troet-Owner mal schauen?


----------



## Aalhunter33 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Im Grunde kann es ja nur ein Karpfen gewesen sein,der die Schnur im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes über seine *Rückensäge* geführt hat...............


----------



## Seele (31. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Naja, also Waller und Schleim am Vorfach kann man nicht verallgemeinern. Es stimmt, dass er das Vorfach einschleimen kann, das ist aber nicht immer so.


----------



## BERND2000 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ich denke auch an Wels.

Ein Mittelgroßer schafft das locker.
Alt müsste der auch nicht sein, die wachsen unter guten Bedingungen sehr schnell.
Sind in so einem Graben nun gute Bedingungen ?
Also ich kenne Gräben wo die so groß werden, die aber flacher als ein Meter sind. Nicht weit von dem Geschehen in 20 -30 Km Entfehrnung.
In diesen Gräben können echt Massen von Fischen sein, die sind nicht zu unterschätzen.
Tja, Welse wurden fast überall besetzt, nun läuft ihre Ausbreitung zügig weiter.

Reitzt mich fast, vorbei zu schauen.:q (35 km)
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Du bald da nicht mehr allein sitzt.
Genieße das Zittern, bist Du weißt was es ist.
Viel Erfolg.

Bieber u. Otter haben wir hier so gut wie gar nicht.
Bremse einstellen nicht vergessen, Abreißen zeichnet mangelnde Erfahrung aus.


----------



## Oeschi (31. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ironie an:
Tippe auf einen Bullshark auf Abwegen!|supergri
Ironie aus. 

Karpfen oder Waller sind wohl wahrscheinlichsten.
Bin mal auf die Lösung gespannt.


----------



## Topperdinho (31. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ich tippe ganz stark auf einen Süßwasserblauwal!!!!!!!!

Was anderes geht ja gar nicht 

Wobei ein Wels auch sein kann......


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (31. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



seele schrieb:


> Naja, also Waller und Schleim am Vorfach kann man nicht verallgemeinern. Es stimmt, dass er das Vorfach einschleimen kann, das ist aber nicht immer so.



um praeziser zu sein: ich fange die Viecher meist beim Zander-Gufieren. Auf dem Bild ist ein 35er Fluo-Vorfach, mein Zander-Standard. Da drille ich vorsichtig und lasse sie durchaus etwas rennen. Da schlagen sie immer in die Schnur bzw die Schnur schuppert am Koerper entlang, dabei kommt der Schleim drauf. Kann mich nicht erinnern, wann ich das letzte mal kein eingeschleimtes Vorfach hatte. Mag in anderen SItuationen anders aussehen.

Anyways, wenn er solchen Schleim drauf gehabt haette, dann koennten wir den Kreis der Verdaechtigen etwas einaengen


----------



## gismo150 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Tipp auf Barbe!!!
Hatte heute einen Barbenbiss, kurze Flucht ein Schlag und das 0,30er Vorfach war ab. 5 mm nach dem Koten am einhänge Ör.
Das Vorfach war neu und unbenutzt und kein billig scheiss aus China


----------



## Seele (1. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

@gismo: Da hat aber dann sicher was nicht gestimmt, denn da wär doch vorher deine Hauptschnur in die Grätsche gegangen. 
Barben entwickeln Kraft, ja das ist klar, aber ich hab Barben bis 8 Pfund mit 0,16er und der Fliege gefangen, da kams nie zu längeren Fluchten als 10m. Wofür gibts auch noch ne Bremse


----------



## Skyant (1. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



gismo150 schrieb:


> Tipp auf Barbe!!!
> Hatte heute einen Barbenbiss, kurze Flucht ein Schlag und das 0,30er Vorfach war ab. 5 mm nach dem Koten am einhänge Ör.
> Das Vorfach war neu und unbenutzt und kein billig scheiss aus China



Dann solltest du deine Bremse vernünftig einstellen oder gleich ne neue Rolle kaufen.

Woran machst du fest, dass es ne Barbe war, die gebissen hat?


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (1. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

zerreist ihn nicht gleich... wir kennen doch gar nicht alle details... wenn es 'nen schlag macht, kann es sein, dass der Fisch an irgendeinem Hindernis haengen geblieben ist. oder Durchlaufmontage mit Futterkorb und Stopper, Korb wird mitgezogen und bleibt haengen... und "peng". Und vielleicht hat man vorher bei den wuerfen das Vorfach mal ueber enen Stein oder ne muschelbank gezogen... und dann ist die Tragkraft ganz schnell weniger... usw


----------



## Buchsbaum (1. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

So jetzt will ich als sehr aktiver Grabenangler auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben:q
Auf die Frage was es sein kann sind mehrere antworten möglich.
1.Bei reichen Futterangebot zieht es natürlich auch Waller in die Gräben obwohl ich noch nie gehört hab das grosse waller sich im 1m tiefen wasser aufhalten(bei nem Graben der nur 2m breit ist).
2.In Gräben fängt man immer wieder erstaunliche aale die mehrere Pfund auf die Waage bringen können jedoch bezweifle ich das sie so schnell vollgas geben das die 35 Schnurr durchreißt.(Es sei denn es ist ein echtes Monster^^)
Zudem auch unwahrscheinlich gleich 2 solche Monster an den Haken zu bekommen innerhalb weniger stunden^^
3.Zwei riesen Hechte in der Dunkelheit auf einen Platz in nem so kleinen Gewässer kann auch nicht sein,(wenn ja sag, mal wo der Graben sich befindet dann komm ich zu angeln vorbei^^).
4.Die denk ich mal wahrscheinlichste möglichkeit sind Karpfen^^
Ich hab einen ähnlich grossen Graben wie du bei uns im Dorf und wir haben schon Karpfen darin gefangen die über 12Pfd wogen ohne anfüttern ohne alles.und bin mir ziemlich sicher das da noch grössere sind.
Naja am besten weiter angeln und berichten was du gefangen hast.:vik:


----------



## gismo150 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

@Raubfisch-Fan
endlich mal einer der sein Hirn einschaltet und nicht gleich blöd los postet solche Leute sind hier echt selten geworden

@all
tut mir bitte einen gefallen und denkt erst mal nach bevor irgendeinen bullschit hier schreibt, denn bei machen Leuten könnte man meinen die haben die Intelligenz mit Löffeln nein Entschuldigung Radladerschaufel weise eingeflösst bekommen.

1. Der erste Schritt bevor ich zu angeln beginne ist die Überprüfung meines Materials. Dazu gehört die Einstellung der Bremse!!!!!!!!!
2. Es war eine Barbe zwischen 50 bis 80cm da ich einen Schwarm mit 3-6 Fischen auf Sicht angeworfen habe.
3. Das Vorfach war neu und kein billig scheiss vom Aldi oder so, dass es scheinbar eine Macke hatte muss wohl so sein, sonst wäre es nicht gerissen
4. Zum Thema alte Hauptschnüre
Ich angle seit 2004 und habe auf manchen Rollen noch die selbe Schnur,
d.h. meine Schnüre sind teilweise über 5 Jahre alt. Ich hatte bisher nur einen Schnurbruch und zwar war es eine 2 Monate alte geflochte die bei einem Drill mit einer 35ger Forelle einfach in der Mitte gebrochen ist. Scheinbar war sie einfach an den Steinen aufgescheuert. Die Haltbarkeit hängt definitv von der Aufbewahrung und Pflege der Schnur ab. Ich habe auf jeden fall absolut keine Probleme mit alten Schnüren, bevor meine Hauptschnur reisst, reisst mir das Vorfach.

So nochmal zum Thema: Auf jeden Fall war bei meinem kurzen Drill eine brachiale Gewalt dahinter und ich merkte regelrecht, an meiner Geflochtenen den Schlag mit der Schwanzflosse, das war auch das letzte was ich von der Barbe spürte, was ihr schließlich das Leben rettete und ihr einen Pircing bescherte.
Bin ja mal gespannt auf die Auflösung, tippe auf jeden Fall auf Weißfisch da ein Waller permanent beim Drill in die Schur schlägt und er hat nur von einer Flucht gesprochen.

Bleibt nur noch ein Petri Heil an alle.


----------



## Kingfish67 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Will ja hier nicht Karussellbremser spielen, aber Du setzt Dich einfach an irgendeinen Graben ohne Erlaubniskarte. |bigeyes


Bremse vernünftig einstellen sollte helfen beim nächsten Mal.

Wird wohl ein Wildschwein gewesen sein,was den sonst...

#q:q:q


----------



## Fun Fisher (1. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



gismo150 schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt auf die Auflösung, tippe auf jeden Fall auf Weißfisch da ein Waller permanent beim Drill in die Schur schlägt und er hat nur von einer Flucht gesprochen.
> 
> Bleibt nur noch ein Petri Heil an alle.




Ein Weißfisch, der einen Köderifisch nimmt, und dann noch so riesengroß ist, dass er ne 0,35er knackt? Hmmm, da habe ich so meine Zweifel...


----------



## schwallinsall (1. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Kingfish67 schrieb:


> Will ja hier nicht Karussellbremser spielen, aber Du setzt Dich einfach an irgendeinen Graben ohne Erlaubniskarte. |bigeyes
> 
> 
> Bremse vernünftig einstellen sollte helfen beim nächsten Mal.
> ...



:vik:|muahah:


----------



## Günther_Lg (1. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

ein fall für galileo mysterie...


----------



## Fun Fisher (1. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Günther_Lg schrieb:


> ein fall für galileo mysterie...


:vik:
Das trifft es genau.


----------



## marco1983 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

so,jetzt kann ich auch mitreden,denn gestern abend ist mir genau das selbe passiert wie dem themenstarter!
auch am aalangeln,mit alter 0,30 schnur,und ich war auch alleine,dann pose weg,und ein unaufhaltsames tier am anderen ende,aber meine schnur ist nicht gerissen,denn ich habe VORHER meine breme gut eingestellt,sonst wäre sofort die schnur gerissen!
nach 30-40min heftigen drill hatte ich dann einen 1,30m wels rausgezogen,siehe links das profilbild:vik:ist auch noch mein erster wels:vik:

viel schleim war am vorfach nicht,besser gesagt fast gar nichts.

und wassertiefe war auch nur 1,2m !aber bischen breiter als 3m.

am anfang des drills ist er auch unaufhaltsam abgezogen,hat mir die hälfte der schnur auf meiner rolle runtergezogen,ich hatte das glück das ich in einer kurve geangelt habe,und der wels nach vorne abgezogen ist.

also ich denke es was zu 99% ein wels.


----------



## Seele (1. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



gismo150 schrieb:


> @Raubfisch-Fan
> endlich mal einer der sein Hirn einschaltet und nicht gleich blöd los postet solche Leute sind hier echt selten geworden
> 
> @all
> ...


 
Du weißt wohl welche Rute/Rolle ich gemeint hab. Aber die Geflochtene reißt nicht. 
Was wars denn für ein Vorfach, weil selbst Gamakatsu Vorfächer brechen teilweise wie Haare. 


@all
Zum Thema Waller: Ja er schlägt mit der Flosse, merkt man auch richtig, aber sicher nicht jeder, bzw. bei jeder Flucht. Wenn er ihn nur kurz dran gehabt hat merkst das nicht. 

Zum Thema Bremse: Leute, eine Bremse kann man nicht einfach so abziehen und testen, ihr müsst den Hebel der Rute auch immer dazu berechnen. Normal sollte vorne einer die Schnur festhalten und dann die Bremse einstellen, nur so "simuliere" ich auch einen Fisch. Alles Andere ist einfach reine Gefühlssache aber keine richtige Bremseinstellung


----------



## marco1983 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

richtig,wenn man alleine angelt,dann haken in den baumstamm oder ähnliches und den fisch simulieren

flossenschläge habe ich nicht so gemerkt,hat sich eher angefühlt wie ein u-boot das einfach nur wegschwimmt


----------



## Martin1987 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Was macht ihr eigentlich immer mit den großen Wallern? Setzt ihr alle zurück oder nehmt ihr auch mal welche mit? Weil ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das nen 30jahre alter Waller noch schmeckt? Ist ja sicher wie bei Frauen da schmeckt ne 80jährige auch nicht mehr so wie ne 25jährige :q.

Lg#6


----------



## Wunstorfer (1. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ich hörte, das ist dann so, als ob einem ein Pferd aus der Hand frisst:q


----------



## Seele (1. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Martin1987 schrieb:


> Was macht ihr eigentlich immer mit den großen Wallern? Setzt ihr alle zurück oder nehmt ihr auch mal welche mit? Weil ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das nen 30jahre alter Waller noch schmeckt? Ist ja sicher wie bei Frauen da schmeckt ne 80jährige auch nicht mehr so wie ne 25jährige :q.
> 
> Lg#6




Ich bin immer sehr ungeschickt bei der Landung, aber ich kenn einen der knallt jeden drauf, umso größer umso besser. Hoffentlich verstickt der bald am Wallerfilet.


----------



## BERND2000 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Petri zum Fang !
Tolles Bild und gut gehalten, ich hätte den  größer geschätzt .#6

So , so keine Schläge gespürt....
Wenn der Winkel der Schnur zum Fisch steil ist, oder er Fisch sich nicht anstrengen muß, warum auch.
Gismo 150 hat ja nach 6 Jahren schon gewaltiges Wissen gesammelt. Die Meisten Angler brauchen da länger.
Ne 35er ist für Welse mit Ü 1,5 m ein Witz.(wenn die Bremse zu ist)
U.Boot trift`s genau !





marco1983 schrieb:


> richtig,wenn man alleine angelt,dann haken in den baumstamm oder ähnliches und den fisch simulieren
> 
> flossenschläge habe ich nicht so gemerkt,hat sich eher angefühlt wie ein u-boot das einfach nur wegschwimmt


----------



## Seele (1. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Petri zum Fang !
> Tolles Bild und gut gehalten, ich hätte den  größer geschätzt .#6
> 
> So , so keine Schläge gespürt....
> ...




So, jetzt nochmal, was willst du uns sagen? |bigeyes


----------



## Fun Fisher (1. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



seele schrieb:


> So, jetzt nochmal, was willst du uns sagen? |bigeyes




Bin ich auch erst nicht durchgestiegen, habs dann aber doch verstanden:




> Petri zum Fang !
> Tolles Bild und gut gehalten, ich hätte den  größer geschätzt .#6
> 
> So , so keine Schläge gespürt....
> ...



Der obere Text von BERND2000 bezieht sich auf den unteren Post von marco1983



> so,jetzt kann ich auch mitreden,denn gestern abend ist mir genau das selbe passiert wie dem themenstarter!
> auch am aalangeln,mit alter 0,30 schnur,und ich war auch alleine,dann  pose weg,und ein unaufhaltsames tier am anderen ende,aber meine schnur  ist nicht gerissen,denn ich habe VORHER meine breme gut  eingestellt,sonst wäre sofort die schnur gerissen!
> nach 30-40min heftigen drill hatte ich dann einen 1,30m wels rausgezogen,siehe links das profilbild:vik:ist auch noch mein erster wels:vik:
> 
> ...


----------



## Nuffi Nuff (1. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Hallo zusammen mal wieder!

Sorry, hatte gestern keine Zeit mehr zu schreiben, war aber auch nicht am Wasser gestern und heute auch nicht. Morgen werde ich es auch nicht schaffen, aber am Samstag mache ich auf jeden Fall die Nacht durch. Mal schauen, ob es klappt....Das Wetter soll auf jeden Fall ungefähr so werden wie am letzten Wochenende.

Glückwunsch zu deinem Wels, marco1983.

Ein Vorredner hatte mich gefragt, ob ich Schleim am Vorfach entdeckt hatte. Bei dem einen kann ich es ja leider nicht sagen, da es am Wirbel gerissen ist, aber bei dem anderen habe ich nichts entdeckt.
Trotzdem gehe ich mittlerweile stark davon aus, dass es Welse waren. Ich weiß nicht, ob innerhalb so kurzer Zeit der gleiche Fisch zweimal beisst.

Also zu der Krtitk, dass Angeln an fremden Gräben kriminell oder unmoralisch sei, muss ich sagen, dass ich dies lächerlich finde. Es ist doch gerade an unbekannten Gewässern ein sehr großer Reiz dabei. Außerdem fange ich in diesem Graben sicherlich keinem anderen seinen Fisch weg.

Also, ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.....

PS.: Die Voting-Umfrage finde ich übrigens klasse. Wie gesagt, meine Tendenz ist Wels oder Karpfen.
Fische wie Stör, Barbe oder Weißfische(?) schließe ich aus.


----------



## marco1983 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

such dir aber einen platz wo du zu beiden seiten 100m zum drillen hast.
wenn sich di schnur im baum oder so verfängt,dann hast du schon verloren.

ich hatte glück das ich in einer kurve geangelt habe,somit konnte ich immer nach vorne drillen|supergri
nach 30-40 min war der wels so ko das er sich gar nicht mehr im wasser bewegt hat,also schön ruhig drillen und breme gut einstellen.
und bitte nimm kein normales mono vorfach! mein mono 0.30 war schon sehr aufgeschlürft,lange hatte es nicht mehr gehalten,obwohl der haken in der lippe im mundwinkel gehakt war!

nimm 7x7 stahl,oder kevlar


----------



## Hufi96 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Es wurde ein Köderfisch an Monoschnur ausgelegt und nach dem Biss reisst das Vorfach.

Ist da nicht von einem besseren Hecht auszugehen oder habe ich hechtausschließende Details überlesen?

Man kann ja vieles vermuten, aber ist ein Hecht am wahrscheinlichsten? Neben dem Wildschwein natürlich...


----------



## marco1983 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

ja,du hast wohl ein detail in nuffi nuff letzten beitrag übersehen,er hat geschrieben das das vorfach direkt am wirbel gerissen ist.für hecht sehr untypisch.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (2. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

  |bla:  |bigeyes

habe ich das richtig verstanden? Du setzt dich an irgend einen Graben und haust da deine Angel, ohne irgendwelche Erlaubnisse rein.

#6 *echt cool Man*


----------



## Gardenfly (2. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> |bla:  |bigeyes
> 
> habe ich das richtig verstanden? Du setzt dich an irgend einen Graben und haust da deine Angel, ohne irgendwelche Erlaubnisse rein.



Stimmt, dachte am Anfang auch das er dort eine Erlaubnis hätte.
Jetzt weiss ich auch wer ihn die Schnur zerrissen hat: der Fischereirechtsinhaber.


----------



## Steph75 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> |bla: |bigeyes
> 
> habe ich das richtig verstanden? Du setzt dich an irgend einen Graben und haust da deine Angel, ohne irgendwelche Erlaubnisse rein.
> 
> #6 *echt cool Man*


 

Mensch Jung... Nun mal locker. Es gibt schon noch Gewässer(vorallem wenn es sich um kleine Teiche und Gräben handelt) an denen keinerlei Fischerreirecht vergeben ist. Vielleicht solltest du erstmal nachfragen..... und dann losheulen.....


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (2. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Mensch Jung... Nun mal locker. Es gibt schon noch Gewässer(vorallem wenn es sich um kleine Teiche und Gräben handelt) an denen keinerlei Fischerreirecht vergeben ist. Vielleicht solltest du erstmal nachfragen..... und dann losheulen.....




Ich denke du hast ein echtes Problem mit der Interpretation von meinem Post, oder? Fragen kann helfen.#t


----------



## Seele (2. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Ich denke du hast ein echtes Problem mit der Interpretation von meinem Post, oder? Fragen kann helfen.#t




Naja, eine klare formulierung von Anfang an (ohne Jugenddeutsch), dann hätte er nicht Fragen brauchen


----------



## Aalfighter (2. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Moin ich tippe auch auf Wels evtl. auch Karpfen wegen des gleichmäßigen Abzugs...
Die Geschichte mt dem Schleim vom Wels schließt für mich den Aal nicht aus gerade Schnürsenkel schleimen regelmäßig meine Vorfächer voll...
Auch ich kenne Gräben die nicht bewirtschaftet werden dort reicht es dann aus den Landwirt oder den Zuständigem Förster um Erlaubniss zu bitten... Es ist im Übrigen auch spannender wenn man nicht in Gewässerkarten nachlesen kann was besetzt wird|kopfkrat viele Vereinsgewässer gleichen ja schon einem FOPU, Bäume weg Seerosen raus Ufer begradigt und gepflastert....
Und wenn dann noch überlegt wird ob der Vereinsee mit Forellen besetzt werden soll#q Da ist doch der Genießer unter den Anglern froh wenn er einen Graben findet der quasi niemanden gehört, dort ist Angeln dann noch Angeln.
Oder warum ist dieser Trööt wohl so interessant?

Gruß Frank


----------



## Der-Graf (2. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Finde auch naturbelassenes Angeln am spannensten. Deshalb mag ich den Rhein auch so gern. Der Fluss selbst ist zwar sehr urbanisiert, aber der Besatz beschränkt sich so ziemlich auf Aal und relativ neu den Maifisch. Der Rest ist ziemlich natürliche Fischpopulation. Das heißt zwar, dass man den Fisch mehr suchen muss und man oft Schneider bleibt - der Spaß ist für mich persönlich dennoch größer, als an Flüssen mit regelmäßigem Besatz. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache...

Was die unbekannten Riesen angeht - ich halte Prognosen für schwierig, weil ich nicht dabei war. Würde aber auf einen kapitalen Aal tippen, oder zwei mal den selben Waller. Würde mich nämlich wundern, wenn es in dem kleinen Graben zwei große Waller an einer Stelle gäbe...


----------



## BERND2000 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Mensch Jung... Nun mal locker. Es gibt schon noch Gewässer(vorallem wenn es sich um kleine Teiche und Gräben handelt) an denen keinerlei Fischerreirecht vergeben ist. Vielleicht solltest du erstmal nachfragen..... und dann losheulen.....


 
Du meinst sicherlich wo es dem Eigentümer dieser Rechte egal ist, oder der überhaupt nicht weiß, das er dieses Recht besitzt.
Teilweise ruht die Fischerei dort auch.

Du magst aber auch recht haben!
 Ich kann es aber kaum glauben, nicht im organisiertem  Deutschland.
Hmm..Wasserbücher können da hilfreich sein, Anwälte später aber auch.

Bernd


----------



## zanderzahn (3. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Wird er den Riesen bezwingen?

man stelle sich vor:

-ein Riesenhecht der gerade einen Meteraal attackiert hat
-wird von einem Wildschwein, dass gerade aus Futterneid
  einen Biber verfolgt-
-in die Angelschnur (35iger aber alt) gewickelt-
-verfängt sich und landet mitten in einem Schwarm Barben...
...der Karpfen schwimmt erschrocken weg und lockt damit
natürlich den kapitalen Waller an...???

Was vergessen?

Mmmmmhhhhhh

...ich bin soooo gespannt was das am Ende gibt...

(kein fake oder?)


----------



## Nuffi Nuff (3. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Moin zusammen!

Ich bin genauso gespannt was heute Abend bzw. Nacht geht. Habe mir heute morgen im Angelladen frische Köder und auch noch einmal Stahlvorfach besorgt. 
Werde wie angekündigt die Nacht diesmal bis in die Morgenstunden durchmachen und sobald ich wieder zu Hause bin hier berichten.

Dann bis bald.....mit einer hoffentlich grandiosen Fangmeldung.:q


----------



## Raubfischzahn (3. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Na dann maximale Erfolge. Schauen wir mal, ob dann das Rätsel endlich gelöst wird!?!

p.s. bei deinem Nick muss ich echt immer schmunzeln. Nuffi Nuff|supergri


----------



## Schlebusch (3. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ich hoffe das es endlich zur Auflösung kommt es ist echt spannend!! |supergri
Ich tippe ja immer noch das es ein Hecht war.


----------



## Daywalker155 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Tippe aus ne kleine Rotfeder.


----------



## Seele (3. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Daywalker155 schrieb:


> Tippe aus ne kleine Rotfeder.




Also ich find den Thread ja ziemlich unterhaltsam. Ne Lösung wär natürlich nicht ganz verkehrt 
Aber bitte unterlasst doch solch ein gespamme, macht den Thread doch nur unnötig voll und man muss sich durch x Comments klicken.


----------



## jungangler 93 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

sag mal hast du mitbekommen das eine kuh unter wasser gezogen wurde oder klein kinder verschwinden. dann kommt jeremy wade und hilft dir :m nein spass bei seite

also hast dir überlegt wie du ihn landen willst? nimm auf jedem fall geeignete werkzeuge mit. mit nem handschuh und ner plane kannst nen wels am besten an land ziehen. für den den rest nen großen kescher, gaff oder harpune|supergri. nimm ne flinte mit so wildschweine sind auch unangenehm.:q

so jetzt aber wirklich im ernst:
zieh raus das vieh!!! Viel glück und DICKES PETRI HEIL:vik:
BERICHT DANN MAL


----------



## Seele (3. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Gut dass ich grad eben geschrieben hab, dass man vielleicht auch ne ernsthafte Diskussion führen könnte, ein Spaß ist ja mal ganz nett, aber wenn 25 schreiben es war ne Kuh oder ein Uboot dann denk ich mir manchmal schon wie lustig das noch ist #q



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> sag mal hast du mitbekommen das eine kuh unter wasser gezogen wurde oder klein kinder verschwinden. dann kommt jeremy wade und hilft dir :m nein spass bei seite
> 
> also hast dir überlegt wie du ihn landen willst? nimm auf jedem fall geeignete werkzeuge mit. mit nem handschuh und ner plane kannst nen wels am besten an land ziehen. für den den rest nen großen kescher, gaff oder harpune|supergri. nimm ne flinte mit so wildschweine sind auch unangenehm.:q
> 
> ...




Echte Männer landen ohne Handschuh |supergri
Hat man wenigstens 2 oder 3 Wochen noch ein schönes Andenken


----------



## Fabsibo (3. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Nuffi Nuff schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> und eine verdammt teure Ladung Köderfische aus der Dose besorgt.



Hey, das ist mir schon beim ersten Mal aufgefallen, die Dinger sind meiner Meinung nach richtig schlecht. Weiß zwar nicht wie es bei den anderen aussieht, aber ich habe mal mit einer ganzen Packung nicht einen Zanderbiss gehabt, aber mit frisch gestippten mindestens einen Zanderabzug am Tag gehabt.

Weiß nicht ob das bei anderen Fischarten besser läuft, aber ich würde dir dringend zu gestippten Fischen raten. 

lg


----------



## volkerm (3. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Frischer Fisch ist klar besser!
Ich hoffe, der Ersteller des Drahtes hat Erfolg.
Manche Kommentare hier waren unterirdisch.


----------



## jungangler 93 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



seele schrieb:


> Gut dass ich grad eben geschrieben hab, dass man vielleicht auch ne ernsthafte Diskussion führen könnte, ein Spaß ist ja mal ganz nett, aber wenn 25 schreiben es war ne Kuh oder ein Uboot dann denk ich mir manchmal schon wie lustig das noch ist #q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ja aber über die landung sollte er sich wirklich gedanken machen, sonst braucht er ihn doch nicht haken. endet dann wie beim alten mann damals .... :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> j endet dann wie beim alten mann damals .... :q



Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber was weist Du schon von "Der alte Mann und das Meer". Nichts, rein gar nicht!


----------



## jungangler 93 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

sehr freundlich....


----------



## Bakari (3. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber weist Du schon von "Der alte Mann und das Meer". Nichts, rein gar nicht!




begreif's ned... ? :/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> sehr freundlich....



Tut mir leid das es Dich getroffen hat :m, hätte aber auch jeder andere Spammer hier sein können.


----------



## jungangler 93 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Tut mir leid das es Dich getroffen hat :m, hätte aber auch jeder andere Spammer hier sein können.


 
ah ja du spammst also spammer... der nur den neuen aspekt der landung angesprochen hat. :m


----------



## bounceya (3. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

das erinnert mich an eine kaputte dvd  der film wird gerade spannend und bricht dann ab   |kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> ah ja du spammst also spammer... der nur den neuen aspekt der landung angesprochen hat. :m



Ich weiß ja Du hast es nur gut gemeint und musst auch nicht beleidigt sein Kleiner|pftroest:.... nun warten wir mal ab was das Ergebnis ist und machen am Ende eventuell alle sammt große Augen.|bigeyes


----------



## Martin1987 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Und gibts was neues?


Lg#6


----------



## Nuffi Nuff (4. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Hallo!

Als wie versprochen mein Bericht von gestern Nacht.
Gegen 20 Uhr waren wieder meine zwei Grundruten mit Köfi im Wasser und die andere hatte ich mit Knicklichtpose und Tauwurm etwas weiter rechts ausgeworfen, damit die Flucht des Riesen nicht gefährdet wird. 

Um 22 Uhr hatte ich meinen ersten Biss auf Taurwurm. Ein 51er Aal nahm meinen Wurm. Kein schlechter Anfang, dachte ich.

Gegen 1 Uhr wurde ich langsam müde und verzog mich in mein Zelt; davor montierte ich meine Taurwurmrute noch auf Grund und Aalglocke um. Leicht enttäuscht zog ich mich in mein Zelt zurück, da meine Hoffnungen schon groß waren.

Gegen 1.30 Uhr bimmelte dann mein elektronischer Bissanzeiger an der Köfi-Rute los und zwar recht ordentlich. Ich setzte den Anhieb sofort, aber der ging ins Leere. Und auch der Köderfisch sah recht demolliert aus.

Naja, mit neuer Hoffnung montierte ich neu und blieb dann auch direkt an den Ruten sitzen.
Eine Stunde später bimmelte es wieder. Diesmal saß der Anhieb und ich spürte den Fisch. Allerdings merkte ich schnell, dass es sich diesmal nicht um einen Riesen handelt. Es war ein kleiner Wels, aber mein Erster überhaupt!

Habe den Fisch fotografiert (sh. Anhang) und natürlich wieder schimmen lassen. 

Ich montierte noch einmal alle Ruten neu, aber bis zum Morgen tat sich nichts mehr.

Zwar habe ich in dieser Nacht meinen ersten Wels gefangen und auch einen Aal, aber meine Erwartungen waren selbstverständlich höher. Werde jetzt ein kleines Schläfchen machen und heute am späten Nachmittag noch einmal mein Glück versuchen.

Sollte ich vielleicht mal meine Stelle wechseln? Habe gesehen, dass der Graben ca. 200 oder 300 m weiter links eine Abbiegung in den Wald macht und dort auch um einiges breiter wird. 

Gruß


----------



## bounceya (4. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

der sieht aus wie frisch aus dem (fisch)ei gepellt:

wie klein war der denn


----------



## volkerm (4. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Bleib, wo Du die Dicken verloren hast.
Dann wars wohl die ältere Schwester von dem Kleinen.


----------



## AnglerPSF (4. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Petri zum Wels.
Und wo kleine Welse sind, da sind sicher auch größere. Andere Stelle kann man immer mal probieren.


----------



## jungangler 93 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

also ob breiter auch besser ist weiß ich nicht... wenns da auch tiefer ist würde ich es auf jeden fall probieren. nimm doch an einer rute einen größeren köfi, bringgt vll das erhoffte monster:m


----------



## Martin1987 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Jetzt haben wir die gewissheit das es ein Wels war, bzw in den Graben Waller gibt, also bin ich mir zu 99,9% sicher das der Riese auch ein Wels war.

Lg#6


----------



## feko (4. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Petri-und schön das du den kleinen hast schwimmen lassen.
Wenn du die Dicke willst-gehe keinen kompromiss beim Gerät ein.
vg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Schade das es mit "Reisen" nicht geklappt hat. Ein Versuch an der von Dir genannten Biegung könnte sinnvoll sein. Eventuell ist das Ufer an der Außenkurve noch unterspült, was die Sache dann noch interessanter machen könnte.


----------



## Paxcom (4. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Schon mal daran gedacht, dass es auch ein sehr großer Aal sein könnte? So ein großer Aal kann schon riesige Kräfte mobilisieren.


----------



## ActiV (4. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Paxcom schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht, dass es auch ein sehr großer Aal sein könnte? So ein großer Aal kann schon riesige Kräfte mobilisieren.



Selbst ein Conger würde das nicht bewerkstelligen, was beschrieben wurde...


----------



## Bakari (4. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

@Nuffi Nuff
petri heil!

freue mich sehr für dich! nun liegt die lösung ja auch nahe, schön so - weiter so =)


----------



## Snake77 (4. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

@Nuffi Nuff

Wo kleine sind, sind auch größere nicht weit.
Entweder du läufst hinter dem Großen her oder du lockst ihn an die Stelle, wo du ihn haben willst...

Siehe auch mein Post davor--->ANFUTTERN!
Kostet... ich weiß... aber was tun WIR ALLE für unsere Fischleins.

Weiter viel Erfolg, Du wirst den Wels schon kriegen.
Verrate bloß keinem die Stelle... mir auch leiber nicht


----------



## Fabsibo (4. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Kannst ja auch mal nen Foto von dem Graben machen, würde den gerne mal sehen


----------



## Bakari (4. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Fabsibo schrieb:


> Kannst ja auch mal nen Foto von dem Graben machen, würde den gerne mal sehen



dito!


----------



## Seele (5. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Fabsibo schrieb:


> Kannst ja auch mal nen Foto von dem Graben machen, würde den gerne mal sehen


 

mach das lieber nicht  ich denke mal für 50 Leute ist da dran kein Platz |supergri


----------



## Guppyfan (5. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Hallo
Petri zum Wels! Wie groß war er denn?
LG


----------



## Fabsibo (5. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



seele schrieb:


> mach das lieber nicht  ich denke mal für 50 Leute ist da dran kein Platz |supergri




Natürlich fährt dann da jeder hin, man hat ja sonst nichts zu tun ;-)... aber falls du jedes Gewässer anhand einens Bildes erkennst, könnten wir ja mal zu Wetten Dass  |wavey:


----------



## Channa_bavaricus (5. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Hi,

Waller sind also vorhanden, daher denke ich auch es könnte ein solcher gewesen sein (80%) oder aber ein moosrückiger Dickkarpfen.

SO einen Graben hättte ich auch gerne, leider lebeich im Süden, woe es sowas nicht gibt, und jede Pfütze und jedes Bächlein auf zig Vereine verteilt ist, die eifersüchtig Ohre Grenzen bewachen und keine Gastkarten vergeben :-(
Gruß Anderl


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Fabsibo schrieb:


> Natürlich fährt dann da jeder hin, man hat ja sonst nichts zu tun ;-)... aber falls du jedes Gewässer anhand einens Bildes erkennst, könnten wir ja mal zu Wetten Dass  |wavey:



Wenn Du dich mal nicht gewaltig häuschst. 
Ich kann dem TE, genau wie seele, auch bloß raten von irgendwelchen Fotos abzusehen.


----------



## Seele (5. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Wenn das Gewässer in meiner Region wäre, dann sei dir nicht so sicher dass ich es nicht erkennen würde oder jemand wüsst der es kennt. Schau mal in den Thread "Bilder mit Erinnerungswert" wieviele die Bilder erkennen.


----------



## marco1983 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

wechsel die stelle wo es breiter wird!
am besten eine stelle so die strömung bischen anders ist,ne kleine ausbuchtung oder so.
dann nimm einen größeren einzelhaken und mach paar mehr tauwürmer ran!

wenn du so einen kleinen wels gefangen hast,dann heisst dies das die sich vermehren,son 40-50cm wels ist erst 2-3 jahre alt!
dann müssen da größere drinne sein.
ich wünche dir aus jeden fall viel spaß beim drill|supergri


----------



## Seele (5. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Vor allem mindestens 2 geschlechtsreife


----------



## Kuno0815 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Der Thread hier verdient `nen goldenen Sticky!


----------



## marco1983 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

was gibts neues?
an den kleinen graben sollte es doch kein problem sein das ding an den haken zu bekommen.

ich bin jedenfalls gespannt wie groß der wels ist,und ob du ihn überhaupt landen kannst|supergri


----------



## marc48431 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Das meine ich aber auch.. 
Versuchs mal an der stelle weiter unterhalb... Wo es etwas breiter und tiefer wird... Da duerfte es kein problem sein.... Eine rute mit nem tauwurmbuendel und die andere mit nem koefi....
Dann kann man nur noch hoffen das dein tackle haelt... Und das will ich doch wohl hoffen... Da du nun deinen gegner kennst....
Also. .....viel erfolg.....  Und hoffentl. Nur mit entsprechendem wallertackle.......

Mit sportl. Gruss

marc


----------



## schwimmreifen (7. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Wahnsinns Thread! Super spannend!!

Eine Frage an den Starter hätte ich dann aber doch: Aus welchem Bundesland bist du denn? Keine Angst, will mir nicht dein Gewässer unter den Nagel reißen, mich würd nur interessieren, wo man denn bitte noch an irgendwelche Gräben etc zum angeln gehen kann, die augenscheinlich niemandem gehören? Jeder Quadratmeter Gewässer in D hat doch einen rechtmäßigen Eigentümer, welcher in de Regel das Fischereirecht dafür besitzt (durch Verpachtung übergibt er dies ja nur an einen dritten, soweit ich weiß). Ob de Eigentümer von seinem Fischereirecht Gebrauch macht oder nicht, ist ja seine persönliche Entscheidung.

PH!

Schwimmreifen


----------



## Snake77 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Steht doch Ort/PLZ: 27753
Herzlich wilkommen in Niedersachsen!#h


----------



## Walstipper (7. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Martin1987 schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir die gewissheit das es ein Wels war, bzw in den Graben Waller gibt, also bin ich mir zu 99,9% sicher das der Riese auch ein Wels war.



Right, und das ist schonmal ne Menge wert bei dem Drillerlebnis #6


----------



## Katteker (7. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Snake77 schrieb:


> Steht doch Ort/PLZ: 27753
> Herzlich wilkommen in Niedersachsen!#h



Und spätestens jetzt würde ich mit Fotos vom Graben gaaaaaanz vorsichtig sein...|supergri


----------



## cafabu (8. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Katteker schrieb:


> Und spätestens jetzt würde ich mit Fotos vom Graben gaaaaaanz vorsichtig sein...|supergri



Genau, wo wir nun wissen das es in der Nähe von Delmenhorst sein muss. Das ist seit der Fragestellung allerdings kein Geheimnis.

Hatte schon die Überlegung, ob der Graben eine Verbindung zur Weser hat und von dort Welse eingewandert sein können.

Bin nach wie vor auf die Lösung gespannt.
Carsten


----------



## Fabsibo (8. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Nuffi Nuff schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Graben eben noch einmal bei Google Earth gefunden und festgestellt, dass dieser aus unserem Stadtflüsschen entspringt.Die Stelle an der ich geangelt habe ist auch geschätzte 5 km von unserem Flüsschen entfernt.



Nun könnte man den Graben fast selbst finden ..


----------



## hf22 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



cafabu schrieb:


> Genau, wo wir nun wissen das es in der Nähe von Delmenhorst sein muss. Das ist seit der Fragestellung allerdings kein Geheimnis.
> 
> Hatte schon die Überlegung, ob der Graben eine Verbindung zur Weser hat und von dort Welse eingewandert sein können.
> 
> ...


 
Der Graben hat verbindung zur Ochtum !

MFG


----------



## Bakari (8. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

:q ich dachte gerade...

...dass ich es ziemlich witzig fände, wenn hier mal ein gruppenfoto einiger grabenstalker "erfolgreich im zielgebiet" auftauchen würde.

:vik:

_______________



Fabsibo schrieb:


> Nun könnte man den Graben fast selbst finden ..



streiche konjunktiv, setze imperativ - nutze gewässerkarte, "dienstlich geliefert" - ABER... trotz aller komik - ich finde, es wäre echt nicht korrekt...

@NuffiNuff - schnapp ihn dir endlich =) bist doch sicher schon nah dran! mir fiel noch ein, du könntest ja (wenn du ja in der woche ohnehin (wegen der arbeit) kaum zum langen ansitzen kommst, könntest du ja auch einmal über einen künstlichen futterplatz nachdenken. das könnte dir mit bisschen glück viel zeit ersparen)


----------



## Snake77 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



hf22 schrieb:


> Der Graben hat verbindung zur Ochtum



Ne... eher zur Delme und Delme zur Ochtum!


----------



## Aalfighter (8. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Hey Nuffi scheint so als müsstest du dich beilen|supergri
Hab gerade selber überlegt ob ich die 30 km von Bremen zu dir rüberfahre|rolleyes
Kleine Welse hab ich in der Ochtum hier in Bremen auch schon gefangen leider ist die Krabbenpopulation so stark das ich nen Tauwurmbündel nach 3 min mit 10 Krebsen wieder hochhol#q Hast du denn keine Probleme mit Krebsen??? ich Angel fast gar nicht mehr im Ochtum System...
Wünsch dir n erfolgreiches Wochenende#h


----------



## burhave (9. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Aalfighter schrieb:


> Hey Nuffi scheint so als müsstest du dich beilen|supergri
> Hab gerade selber überlegt ob ich die 30 km von Bremen zu dir rüberfahre|rolleyes
> Kleine Welse hab ich in der Ochtum hier in Bremen auch schon gefangen leider ist die Krabbenpopulation so stark das ich nen Tauwurmbündel nach 3 min mit 10 Krebsen wieder hochhol#q Hast du denn keine Probleme mit Krebsen??? ich Angel fast gar nicht mehr im Ochtum System...
> Wünsch dir n erfolgreiches Wochenende#h



Benutz doch einfach nee Ankermontage dann klappt es...


----------



## BERND2000 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Wer mag aus diesem Rennen als Sieger hervorgehen ?
Der Fisch
NuffNuff
Ein weiterer Leser
oder Jemand der die F.Rechte besitzt ?

Weitere Umfrage könnte eingestellt werden


----------



## mexx87 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ganz ehrlich:

Wer ihm diesen Fisch vor der Nase wegangelt ist schon ziemlich gewissenlos...Nach dem schönen Thread hier, der sogar mich als jahrelanger Mitleser dazu animiert, hier mal was zu schreiben, soll ihm der Fisch auch gegönnt sein!

Ich freu mich schon auf sein Siegerfoto mit dem Wächter des Grabens 

In diesem Sinne: PETRIL HEIL Nuffi! :m


----------



## Don Carlos (9. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

So bin dann gerade zurück und kann euch in diesem Fall nur eine Fangmeldung zu kommen lassen. Danke Nuffi Nuff, dank Dir konnte ich heute Nacht diese beiden Wundersschönen Fische fangen. Danke Nuffi... :m









Quatsch, ist nur ein Spass, hol Sie dir Nuffi! Go Nuffi go Nuffi!#6


----------



## marco1983 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

joa,finde ich aber auch,wer ihm den fisch wegangelt gehört erschlagen|gr:

ich möchte aber mal so langsam die fangmeldung lesen#4


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (9. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Nuffi Nuff GOOOOO!
Ich glaube wir alle warten sehnlichst auf Dein Foto mit dem Wels.
Petri Heil dafür und danke für diesen super-Thread.
Für uns bist Du ein Star...


----------



## Fishbert (9. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Nuffi, frei nach Erich Rutemöller: " Mach et Otze"!!! Aber am besten bald, da scheinbar einige interessiert sind. VG


----------



## cafabu (9. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Wir sollten eine Boardiekette um den Graben bilden und nur Nuffi durchlassen.
19 Seitung Hochspannung, da hat nur einer den Erfolg verdient.
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!NUFFI ERLÖSE UNS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Fishbert (9. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Wenn nicht er, wer dann?


----------



## jungangler 93 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

voll geil :m jetzt is er der mesias


----------



## Passinator (9. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

also ich habe ma nen riesen karpfen iner badewanne gefangen und das mitt meinem messer


----------



## cafabu (9. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



jungangler 93 schrieb:


> voll geil :m jetzt is er der mesias



|director:Aber nur wenn er einen Riesen fängt.|director:


----------



## Donnerkrähe (9. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ob er sich wohl nochmal meldet?


----------



## Seele (9. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Donnerkrähe schrieb:


> Ob er sich wohl nochmal meldet?




Naja, wunderts dich bei den Kommentaren?


----------



## Deep Down (9. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Geiler thread!

Nuffi rock den Bach und lass uns dicke Augen machen!|bigeyes


----------



## Donnerkrähe (9. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Er hat jetzt schon länger nichts mehr von sich hören lassen, ich will das Monstrum vom Rinnsal jetzt sehen


----------



## Nuffi Nuff (9. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Hallo zusammen mal wieder!

Tut mir Leid, dass ich euch solange habe zappen lassen, aber leider gibt es auch nichts Neues. Diese Woche war ich nämlich nur Arbeiten und danach lag ich mit starker Erkältung im Bett.
Aber es ist besser geworden.

Und morgen starte ich einen neuen Anlauf!

Werde dann auch Fotos von meinem Angelplatz machen und hier reinstellen.

Dass mir jemand den Fisch wegschnappt, muss ich nicht befürchten, da der Graben wirklich ziemlich versteckt liegt und sicherlich nur heimischen Bauern, Jägern oder Förstern bekannt ist.

Ich hätte bei Eröffnung des Threads auch nicht gedacht, dass ich so viele Tipps, Ratschläge und Fischtippsetc bekomme.

Noch einmal vielen Dank dafür.....

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden!

Viele Grüße
Nuffi Nuff


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

na dann gute besserung......und petri!!!#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Nuffi Nuff schrieb:


> Und morgen starte ich einen neuen Anlauf!
> 
> Werde dann auch Fotos von meinem Angelplatz machen und hier reinstellen.
> 
> Dass mir jemand den Fisch wegschnappt, muss ich nicht befürchten, da der Graben wirklich ziemlich versteckt liegt und sicherlich nur heimischen Bauern, Jägern oder Förstern bekannt ist.



Das mit den Fotos lass mal lieber. Du kannst dir garnicht vorstellen was es für Geier gibt. Und so versteckt wie du eventuell glaubst kann der Bach garnicht liegen.
Auch wenn Dir hier, von denen die schreiben, jeder oder zumindest viele den Fisch gönnt gibt es genauso viele die ihn dir ohne Skrupel vor der Nase wegfangen würden.


----------



## marc48431 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

ja genau.... Viel erfolg...
Ich hoffe du faengst den unbekannten. .. Kapitalen gegner...
Und goennst ihm nach einem aufklaerungsfoto wieder seine freiheit...
Nachdem ihr uns mit diesem spannendem thread so auf die folter gespannt habt....

Also... Dickes petri....

Mit sportl. Gruss
marc

ps.

Mein pers. Tip

walli 134cm ~ 30pfd


----------



## Donnerkrähe (9. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Nuffi Nuff schrieb:


> Und morgen starte ich einen neuen Anlauf!



Na los, hau rein :q

Viel Glück, wir drücken dir die Daumen


----------



## Deep Down (9. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Das mit den Fotos lass mal lieber. Du kannst dir garnicht vorstellen was es für Geier gibt. Und so versteckt wie du eventuell glaubst kann der Bach garnicht liegen.
> Auch wenn Dir hier, von denen die schreiben, jeder oder zumindest viele den Fisch gönnt gibt es genauso viele die ihn dir ohne Skrupel vor der Nase wegfangen würden.



Das sehe ich genauso! Fotos vom Platz weglassen!


----------



## Aalfighter (9. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

:qDas geht ja ab hier... jetzt setzt den Armen mal nicht so unter druck das macht ihn ja schon ganz krank:q
Aber ehrlich, mein leicht dementer Opa hat mir mindestens schon 100 mal erzählt, dass er einen dicken Hecht in einem Nebenarm der Wümme bei Fischerhude im Drill verloren hat. Er hat dann 2 Jahre Alles versucht den nochmal zu bekommen hat er dann auch aber halt nach 2 Jahren und ob es der selbe war weiß auch kein Mensch.


----------



## KoppFlo (10. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Verdammt echt spannend ! #6


----------



## Der-Graf (10. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ich würde mir da jetzt ehrlich gesagt keinen Stress machen, dass es bei den nächsten drei Ansitzen klappen muss. Klar will man rausfinden, welcher Kapitale einen in die Knie gezwungen hat, aber die Hauptsache ist doch der Spaß beim Angeln. Also - mach so weiter, wie bisher und sei vorbereitet. Meistens kommt der Erfolg dann, wenn man ihn am wenigsten erwartet.  Ich persönlich rechne eher nicht mit nem schnellen Erfolg, immerhin handelt es sich um ein offenes Gewässersystem. Ich lass mich aber gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen. In diesem Sinne - viel Glück!


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (10. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ich glaub wenn Nuffi die Köder gross wählt und ordentlich Welsig stinken lässt, dann wird er ne gute Chance haben, nen grösseren rauszuholen.
Es könnten ja eventuell auch mehrere Kapitale drin sein. |kopfkrat  Aber.... Glück braucht man natürlich auch, um zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort zu sein.

Go, Nuffi!  :vik:


----------



## marc48431 (10. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Der-Graf schrieb:


> Ich würde mir da jetzt ehrlich gesagt keinen Stress machen, dass es bei den nächsten drei Ansitzen klappen muss. Klar will man rausfinden, welcher Kapitale einen in die Knie gezwungen hat, aber die Hauptsache ist doch der Spaß beim Angeln. Also - mach so weiter, wie bisher und sei vorbereitet. Meistens kommt der Erfolg dann, wenn man ihn am wenigsten erwartet.  Ich persönlich rechne eher nicht mit nem schnellen Erfolg, immerhin handelt es sich um ein offenes Gewässersystem. Ich lass mich aber gern vom Gegenteil überzeugen. In diesem Sinne - viel Glück!


 

Also ich bin da ganz anderer Meinung.

In so kleinen Gräben haben die Räuber feste Standorte, sie warten dort praktisch auf Ihre Beute... oder ziehen soweit möglich etwas auf und ab... Sie sind absolut standorttreu, und ich denke es wird ein leichtes den Walli beim nächsten Ansitz zu erwischen...

Nuffi, leg Deine Ruten aus wie bisher, und wenn du hast, wirf anschliesslich nen grossen Löffelblinker immer wieder vor deine ausgelegten Köder... 
So wirst Du ihn beissfreudig machen... auch wenn er gerade nicht in Fresslaune ist...

Munter bleiben... und auf gehts Nuffi!!!

Marc


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (11. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Na, Nuffi, hast Du geschneidert? Oder warum les ich hier nix|kopfkrat...

Kleiner Scherz,..... bist Du denn nun an diesem WoE losgezogen?


----------



## dieteraalland (12. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

also ich kenne solche geschichten von perry rhodan . 
der machte es auch immer so spannend |uhoh:. 
eine schöne fortsetzungsreihe, die nuf nuf da liefert :g


----------



## catch and eat it (12. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

ich oute mich auch mal als fleissiger mitleser, sowohl bei perry rhodan, als auch in diesem thread.
hoffentlich kommt bald der tag, an dem nuf uns seinen waller präsentiert.


----------



## Frettchen82 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Super Tröööt. So muss das sein... 

Dann hoffe ich auch mal auf ein positives Ergebnis. Hab mich jetzt hier bis zum schluss durchgewühlt und gehofft, es wäre schon des rätsels Lösung vorhanden...


----------



## Gardenfly (13. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> also ich kenne solche geschichten von perry rhodan .
> der machte es auch immer so spannend |uhoh:.
> eine schöne fortsetzungsreihe, die nuf nuf da liefert :g



Kann er machen wie in den alten Western Serien :
Anhieb-Drill-wird ins Wasser gezogen-Ende 
Auflösung eine Woche später


----------



## Raabiat (13. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Weiss nich wieso...aber cooler thread....
Erinnert mich ein wenig an den kuhwiesenwaller-thread vor einigen jahren |kopfkrat


----------



## Katteker (13. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Weiss nich wieso...aber cooler thread....
> Erinnert mich ein wenig an den kuhwiesenwaller-thread vor einigen jahren |kopfkrat



Mit dem Unterschied, dass der Trööt hier interessant und spannend ist. 

Der Kuhwiesenwallerkomödienstadel kommt da bei der Spannung nicht mit (auch wenn er trotzdem verdammt unterhaltsam war...|supergri)


----------



## Skyant (13. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Kann er machen wie in den alten Western Serien :
> Anhieb-Drill-wird ins Wasser gezogen-Ende
> Auflösung eine Woche später



Ich hab da ne gaaanz andere Vermutung:
Anhieb-Drill-wird ins Wasser gezogen-Ring gefunden ... *ohoh*

kann ne lange Geschichte werden


----------



## KoppFlo (13. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

ja Herr der Ringe Teil 4


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Nuuufiiiiiii!!!  |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

Wo steckst Du? Gib uns bitte Neuigkeiten.

Was macht Dein Graben-Ungeheuer? |kopfkrat


----------



## marc48431 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ich glaube nuffi weiss gar nicht... Was er mit diesem thread losgetreten hat.... Oder er ist schoenwetterangler...
Wenn ich die chance bekaeme... So einfach an einen kapitalen raeuber zu kommen.... Waer ich zu hause nicht mehr zu halten.... Bis ich euch mein fangfoto... Und damit das ende des krimis praesentieren koennte...

Nuffi... Woran hapert es... Gib gas...


----------



## Erik_D (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Nicht dass Nuffi der *Troll des Jahres 2011* ist


----------



## Marrec83 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



marc48431 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nuffi weiss gar nicht... Was er mit diesem thread losgetreten hat.... Oder er ist schoenwetterangler...
> Wenn ich die chance bekaeme... So einfach an einen kapitalen raeuber zu kommen.... Waer ich zu hause nicht mehr zu halten.... Bis ich euch mein fangfoto... Und damit das ende des krimis praesentieren koennte...
> 
> Nuffi... Woran hapert es... Gib gas...


 

Vielleicht macht er ja genau das was Du auch tun würdest


----------



## neele (14. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

also ich glaube, dass die Sorte "Grabenmonster" nur im Sommer, wenn es richtig warm ist, beissen. Das bedeutet, die Auflösung folgt irgendwann im nächsten Jahr.....

Aber spannend ist es allemal.

Gruß neele


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Du kannst da jetzt doch nicht einfach so versiegen lassen? Wenn er nur bei Warmem Wetter beisst dann nimm die Gaswärmer und nen paar Wasserkocher mit!


----------



## avenso (17. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

jetzt hab ich mich hier durch 22 Seiten gelesen und wollte nur bemerken.....
allein wird Nuffi den kapitalen sicher nicht landen können. Wie wäre es denn mit einer offiziellen Bewerbung bei Nuffi dabei zu sein...:m


----------



## StevenHamburg (17. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Moin Moin,
ich habe mich mal eben durch den ganzen Stapel Posts gegraben und würde gerne mal wissen, eventuell habe ich es auch übersehen, wo genau dieser Graben ist.
Finde es sehr interessant in kleinen, unbekannten und vor allem unscheinbaren Gewässern zu angeln, leider habe ich keinen Graben hier im Herzen Hamburgs zur Verfügung.
Freue mich schon auf Bilder des Angelplatzes und den richtig dicken Fisch.

Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## Jonas1004 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



avenso schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich mich hier durch 22 Seiten gelesen und wollte nur bemerken.....
> allein wird Nuffi den kapitalen sicher nicht landen können. Wie wäre es denn mit einer offiziellen Bewerbung bei Nuffi dabei zu sein...:m



Gute Idee sonst lesen wir wirklich noch Angler vom Grabenmonster ertränkt :vik:


----------



## DerJörg (18. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

hi 

Gute Idee zwei Angler sind imme besser als einer alleine und macht auch mehr spaß.

gruß Jörg


----------



## avenso (18. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

dann sollte Nuffi wieder mal auftauchen, oder macht er grad einen Vertrag mit einem Verleger für einen Roman mit Fortsetzung.....


----------



## micbrtls (19. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Vielleicht sollte jemand mal dem Graben nach ner Wasserleiche absuchen? Vom Waller Ü300 reingezogen und ertrunken?? Wäre schade!


----------



## DerJörg (20. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Tja nicht jeder kann immer am Wasser sitzen der muß wohl Arbeiten...

Also nach der Arbeit hat man auch mal die Faxen Dicke und will nix mehr machen...


----------



## dieteraalland (20. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



DerJörg schrieb:


> Tja nicht jeder kann immer am Wasser sitzen der muß wohl Arbeiten...
> 
> Also nach der Arbeit hat man auch mal die Faxen Dicke und will nix mehr machen...


 
der  soll nix machen #d  sondern angeln und schreiben |gr:


----------



## Deep Down (20. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



DerJörg schrieb:


> Also nach der Arbeit hat man auch mal die Faxen Dicke und will nix mehr machen...


......genau, ich fahr dann immer Angeln!:q


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Als ich dann heute bei yahoo las: Rätselhafter tot zweier Angler musste ich einfach an diesen Thread und unseren schnuffligen Nuffi denken. 


> Im thüringischen Herbleben wollte ein 60-Jähriger seine Angelschnur freimachen, die sich im Schilf verfangen hatte. Dabei stürzte er in den Teich und ging im hüfthohen Wasser unter.


 Wenn das ein Graben gewesen wäre... ich mache mir schon ernsthafte Sorgen! |wavey:


----------



## Lütten (20. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Im thüringischen Herbleben wollte ein 60-Jähriger seine Angelschnur freimachen, die sich im Schilf verfangen hatte. Dabei stürzte er in den Teich und ging im hüfthohen Wasser unter.|wavey:



Sowas hört/liest man ja ab und zu mal. Wie sowas passieren kann/soll ist mir allerdings ein rätsel. Ente?!


----------



## Erdmännchen (21. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Lütten schrieb:


> Sowas hört/liest man ja ab und zu mal. Wie sowas passieren kann/soll ist mir allerdings ein rätsel. Ente?!



Da gibt es doch mehrere Möglichkeiten, angefangen von Schlaganfall oä über Bewusstlosigkeit, da der Angler mit dem Kopf auf einen harten Gegenstand fällt.

Interessanter finde ich da die andere Meldung:


> Im brandenburgischen Schorfheide fiel nach Polizeiangaben eine 58 Jahre  alte Frau beim Versuch ihre von einem Fisch abgebissene Angelrute zu  retten in den Koppelpfuhl.


Eine abgebissene Angelrute habe ich auch noch nie gesehen...

Na los nuffi, so langsam könntest ja mal wieder was berichten. Musste sogar an dich denken, als ich Donnerstag an der Elbe mit einem Angler geredet hatte, der dann plötzlich einen Wels fing


----------



## Drilling76 (21. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Nuffi Nuff schrieb:


> Ja, auch der Zweite ist mir abgerissen.
> 
> Meine Köderfische waren schon so ca 5-7 cm groß. Glaubst du wirklich, dass Karpfen solche Fische nehmen?
> 
> Einen Hecht könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen, obwohl denn hätte ich wohl mit meinem Gerät bändigen können.




Du ich habe in genau solchen Gräben schon Hechte an der Rute gehabt, die mir ne 43er Schnur zerrissen haben wie nen Bindfaden. Ich tippe auf Hecht..............


----------



## escobar (21. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

@ Lütten

du sollstest mal besser aufpassen was du schreibst, da ich sowas in der Art schon erlebt hab, und das ist auch noch dem Onkel meines damals besten Freundes passiert, also schreib hier mal nich rein das sowas ne Ente sein soll.
Der Erdmännchen hat recht, bei älteren Leuten kann das schnell passieren das die einen Schlaganfall bekommen genau wie bei uns damals.
Also halt dich mal zurück mit deinen Aussagen.

Ansonsten echt spannend hier muss man ja mal sagen, hoffe der TE meldet sich bald mit dem Fang.

MFG


----------



## Lütten (21. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



escobar schrieb:


> @ Lütten
> 
> du sollstest mal besser aufpassen was du schreibst, da ich sowas in der Art schon erlebt hab, und das ist auch noch dem Onkel meines damals besten Freundes passiert, also schreib hier mal nich rein das sowas ne Ente sein soll.
> Der Erdmännchen hat recht, bei älteren Leuten kann das schnell passieren das die einen Schlaganfall bekommen genau wie bei uns damals.
> ...



man man  ruhig blut, ich habe nicht behauptet das es eine ente ist/war sondern eher schmunzelnderweise ein "! und ?" hinzugefügt habe, der ganze thread ist eher nicht so bierernst wie mir scheint. 

Das gerade ältere leute bei sowas sterben können ist mir bewusst, dafür reicht im prinzip auch eine pfütze - es geht sogar komplett ohne wasser. Ich habe selbst mehrere jahre "baywatch für arme" an der ostsee gemiemt, daher weiß ich einigermaßen bescheid was das angeht. 
Und mal am rande: du wirst im laufe deines lebens vermutlich durch irgendwelche leute oder medien an den fall deines bekannten erinnert, willst du da auch gleich so reagieren ?! #d

Also, nix für ungut und ruhig blut.


----------



## .Sebastian. (21. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

die meldung mit dem 60jährigen angler kenne ich auch. nach meinen informationen ist er im schlamm stecken geblieben und dann hat er das gleichgewicht verloren, sodass er nicht mehr aufrecht stehen konnte


----------



## Snake77 (24. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Heute wäre aber ein guter Tag/Abend/Nacht diesen Ungeheuer rauszuziehen!:vik:

Sonst würde ich bald machen... Es gibt aber zu viele kleine Graben#d


----------



## marco1983 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

so langsam glaube ich nicht mehr das nuffi nuff den wels fangen wird,ist jetzt schon 4 wochen her,das wetter ändert sich,und fische wandern dort hin wo sie sich am wohlsten fühlen.

lass mal wieder was von dir hören nuffi,hast du es wenigstens nochmal versucht?


----------



## scorp10n77 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Na das können wir dann wohl abhaken, nuffi wurd gefressen.


----------



## gaerbsch (28. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

nuffi nuff is ein kleiner forentroll, wir hatten alle viel spaß... vielleicht kann ja ein mod langsam den thread hier schließen


----------



## dido_43 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Bitte nicht schließen, vielleicht spuckt das Monster Nuffi wieder aus. Ähnlich wie bei Man in Black.

Ähhh, vielleicht war das ein Alien und Nuffi wurde entführt :c


----------



## Gardenfly (28. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Wahrscheinlich ist das dieses Jahr gelaufen, kann man diesen Thread irgendwie nächsten Sommer wieder ganz nach vorne bringen?


----------



## Bolli82 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist das dieses Jahr gelaufen, kann man diesen Thread irgendwie nächsten Sommer wieder ganz nach vorne bringen?




klar, abonieren und nächsten Sommer wieder ein Post rein. FERTIG:vik:


----------



## larsgerkens (28. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

aber interessant zu lesen wars


----------



## cafabu (28. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Moisen,
wieso schließen? Nuffi soll sich mal endlich melden!
Im Herbst fangen die großen Waller doch erst wieder richtig an zu laufen.
Carsten


----------



## Snake77 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Er soll jetzt einfach sagen, wo sich dieser Graben in der Nähe von Delmenhorst befindet! Und gut ist! Dann machen das andere für ihn!#:


----------



## Lenger06 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

So oder so ähnlich müssen die Legenden um Nessy auch entstanden sein......:vik:


----------



## Martin1987 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ihr habt schon mitbekommen wann er das letzte mal online war oder|kopfkrat?
Vllt hat er auch einfach keine Zeit oder Internet geht nicht usw?

Lg#6


----------



## bassproshops (29. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Martin1987 schrieb:


> Ihr habt schon mitbekommen wann er das letzte mal online war oder|kopfkrat?
> Vllt hat er auch einfach keine Zeit oder Internet geht nicht usw?
> 
> Lg#6



Gute Idee (;
Aber ich war gerade mal auf seinem Profil und siehe da...
Letzte Aktivität: Gestern 23:34
Schon komisch das der dann nicht guckt was in seinem Thread so los ist und sich einfach mal meldet auch wenn er noch nicht zum Angeln war oder nichts gefangen hat !? ;D

Gruß Robin


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Vielleicht sind die fänge auch so gut das er das definitiv geheim schweigen will?


----------



## Chuldogg (29. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ja soetwas in der art hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, wahrscheinlich wird sein kleiner graben in letzter zeit vermehrt von anglern besucht. Und nun will er, dass das thema in vergessenheit gerät, damit er wieder in ruhe angeln kann#c


----------



## sprogoe (29. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Was fragt ihr Euch alle, wo Nuffi ist?

Ist doch wohl sonnenklar, das war Schwarzangeln, er konnte die Geldstrafe nicht zahlen und sitzt jetzt erstmal ein paar Monate ab.|supergri

Vielleicht ist er ja bis Weihnachten wieder on.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## marc48431 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Was fragt ihr Euch alle, wo Nuffi ist?
> 
> Ist doch wohl sonnenklar, das war Schwarzangeln, er konnte die Geldstrafe nicht zahlen und sitzt jetzt erstmal ein paar Monate ab.|supergri
> 
> ...




wie geil..... Der war gut...

Ich denke der unbekannte riese war doch nur ein mittelstarker hecht... Und nun schaemt er sich etwas.... 

Gruss marc


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (29. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Nuffi Nuff schrieb:


> ...Also zu der Krtitk, dass Angeln an fremden Gräben kriminell oder unmoralisch sei, muss ich sagen, dass ich dies lächerlich finde. Es ist doch gerade an unbekannten Gewässern ein sehr großer Reiz dabei. Außerdem fange ich in diesem Graben sicherlich keinem anderen seinen Fisch weg....



Jop vllt sollte man sich mal erkundigen wems gehört, weil dass was du gemacht hast ist Schwarzangeln!
Zudem mit Köderfisch an einem unbekannten Gewässer zu angeln und das ohne Stahlvorfach ist sowas von unverantwortlich!!!

Und sowas auch noch zu erzählen... manmanman

Dir gönn ich kein "Riesen"


----------



## Windelwilli (29. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Rikked_ASVheBitt schrieb:


> Jop vllt sollte man sich mal erkundigen wems gehört, weil dass was du gemacht hast ist Schwarzangeln!
> Zudem mit Köderfisch an einem unbekannten Gewässer zu angeln und das ohne Stahlvorfach ist sowas von unverantwortlich!!!
> 
> Und sowas auch noch zu erzählen... manmanman
> ...



mimimi...das haben wir schon durchgekaut.#q
Vielleicht mal alle Beiträge lesen....:g


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (29. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> mimimi...das haben wir schon durchgekaut.#q
> Vielleicht mal alle Beiträge lesen....:g




Hatte ich ehrlich gesagt kein Bock zu!
Kann ja nicht schaden sowas mal öfter zu sagen...


----------



## Karpfen87 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Hallo
Also es könnte auch ein kapitaler Aal sein, weil ein Aal von einer länge von 1meter fühlt sich an der angel an wie ein wels von 1,75m und zieht auch mal einen ins wasser wen man nicht aufpasst. Mein tipp stell die bremse gut ein damit der das nechste mal nicht so leicht weg kann damit der schon kämpfen muss um weg zu kommen und dan langsam abbremsen sobald du das gefühl hast das die schnur reisen könnte einfach angel runter und soll der wieder mit der bremse kämpfen.
sonst das ding abbremsen und kurbel in ihm hinter her gehen beim kurbeln.


----------



## Pikebite (30. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Karpfen87 schrieb:


> sobald du das gefühl hast das die schnur reisen könnte einfach angel runter und soll der wieder mit der bremse kämpfen.



Du senkst also beim Drill die Rute Richtung Fisch und lässt die Rolle alles machen?

Ist meines Erachtens das Übelste, was man tun kann. Falls dein Posting als Gag gemeint war, überlies das hier einfach.


----------



## hechti666 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Karpfen87 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Also es könnte auch ein kapitaler Aal sein, weil ein Aal von einer länge von 1meter fühlt sich an der angel an wie ein wels von 1,75m und zieht auch mal einen ins wasser wen man nicht aufpasst. Mein tipp stell die bremse gut ein damit der das nechste mal nicht so leicht weg kann damit der schon kämpfen muss um weg zu kommen und dan langsam abbremsen sobald du das gefühl hast das die schnur reisen könnte einfach angel runter und soll der wieder mit der bremse kämpfen.
> sonst das ding abbremsen und kurbel in ihm hinter her gehen beim kurbeln.


 
#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (30. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Karpfen87 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Also es könnte auch ein kapitaler Aal sein, weil ein Aal von einer länge von 1meter fühlt sich an der angel an wie ein wels von 1,75m und zieht auch mal einen ins wasser wen man nicht aufpasst. Mein tipp stell die bremse gut ein damit der das nechste mal nicht so leicht weg kann damit der schon kämpfen muss um weg zu kommen und dan langsam abbremsen sobald du das gefühl hast das die schnur reisen könnte einfach angel runter und soll der wieder mit der bremse kämpfen.
> sonst das ding abbremsen und kurbel in ihm hinter her gehen beim kurbeln.



Einfach top!
So mach ich dass auch immer.

wtf? #q


----------



## Roy Digerhund (30. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ganz ruhig... Er macht gerade seinen Fischereischein. Vielleicht bringen sie ihm ja dann bei wie man richtig drillt, obwohl ich das irgendwie bezweifel ;-)


----------



## burhave (30. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Karpfen87 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Also es könnte auch ein kapitaler Aal sein, weil ein Aal von einer länge von 1meter fühlt sich an der angel an wie ein wels von 1,75m und zieht auch mal einen ins wasser wen man nicht aufpasst. Mein tipp stell die bremse gut ein damit der das nechste mal nicht so leicht weg kann damit der schon kämpfen muss um weg zu kommen und dan langsam abbremsen sobald du das gefühl hast das die schnur reisen könnte einfach angel runter und soll der wieder mit der bremse kämpfen.
> sonst das ding abbremsen und kurbel in ihm hinter her gehen beim kurbeln.


 
OMG!! Ein Aal von einem Meter, fühlt sich an wie ein Wels? Wo wohnst du denn?


----------



## Nobbi 78 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Karpfen87 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Also es könnte auch ein kapitaler Aal sein, weil ein Aal von einer länge von 1meter fühlt sich an der angel an wie ein wels von 1,75m und zieht auch mal einen ins wasser wen man nicht aufpasst. Mein tipp stell die bremse gut ein damit der das nechste mal nicht so leicht weg kann damit der schon kämpfen muss um weg zu kommen und dan langsam abbremsen sobald du das gefühl hast das die schnur reisen könnte einfach angel runter und soll der wieder mit der bremse kämpfen.
> sonst das ding abbremsen und kurbel in ihm hinter her gehen beim kurbeln.



|kopfkrat ;+ ??????#c


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

uh er ist ins Fettnäpfchen getreten...


----------



## hanzz (30. September 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Also ich würd ne Wette abschliessen, dass wenn ich mich an n Meteraal häng der mich nicht ins Wasser zieht, was ich bei 'nem größeren Wels nicht so ohne Weiteres wetten würde.

Aber viel schlimmer ist, dass Nuffi nichts von sich hören lässt, aber ich bleib am Ball und mach zwischendurch Barsch- und Zanderfangpause am Kanal #h


Heut ist ja Freitag, evtl kommt morgen was neues von Nuffi


----------



## marco1983 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

denke er hatte noch nie einen größeren wels an der angel,sonst hätte er wohl nicht den vergleich mit den meteraal gemacht.

mein 1,3m wels habe ich 40-45min gedrillt,war aber auch nur beifang an einer aalrute.

einen meteraal habe ich in 5min am land


----------



## ernie1973 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Wer mit einem Meteraal lange "Drill-Experimente" macht riskiert ohnehin, dass er ihn verliert, weil er sich festsetzt und / oder sich so um´s Vorfach schlängelt, dass er es sprengt, oder es mit den Beißerchen durchscheuert.!

Bei großen und kleinen Aalen gilt:

"Kurbeln, Kurbeln, Kurbeln, Kurbeln," - und zwar fix!

Das klappt bei Welsen SO nicht!

Ernie


----------



## jungangler 93 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



burhave schrieb:


> OMG!! Ein Aal von einem Meter, fühlt sich an wie ein Wels? Wo wohnst du denn?


 
:m

tippe auf ne gefiertheke:k


----------



## cafabu (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

na, zu Glück ist noch keiner auf die Idee einer Killergrundel gekommen.
Oder hab ich's überlesen?
Oder Hypothese: Der Meteraal zieht ab, der Wels schnappt zu, der Bullenhai verschlingt alles. Über bleibt ein ratloser Nuffi, der eine Lawine loßgetreten hat und jetzt den Schwanz einzieht.


----------



## Frettchen82 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Nuffi hat sich bestimmt schon mit einem neuen Namen angemeldet


----------



## derFörster (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

davon kannst du ausgehen... |wavey:  weiß ja nich was er mit der Geschichte  bezwecken wollte aber er sollte lieber mehr zeit an "kleinen GRÄBEN " verbringen und die unbekannten RIESEN jagen... |bla: |bla:|bla:


----------



## derFörster (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

.........


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Nuffi drillt noch!


----------



## sprogoe (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Man munkelt, Nuffi sei wieder aufgetaucht.
Im schönen Weserbergland; dort in dem berühmten Städtchen Bodenwerder, wo er in einem altertümlichen Kostüm mit einem komischen Hut auf dem Kopf die Touristen als Baron Münchhausen mit seinen abenteuerlichen Geschichten unterhält.

Seine jüngste Erzählung soll lauten:
"Mein Ritt auf einem unbekannten Seeungeheuer in die unglaublichen Tiefen eines 2,5 Meter breiten Grabens".

Den Zuhörern soll schier das Blut in den Adern gefrieren.

Wer will jetzt noch die ganze Story überhaupt ernst nehmen.
Vielleicht steckt hinter der ganzen Sache nur ein kleiner Schelm, der die Leichtgläubigkeit der Boardies testen wollte und sich jetzt über die Reaktionen weglacht?

Aber warum nicht auch mal einen threat zur Erheiterung aller Mitglieder aufmachen?

Gruß Siggi


----------



## neele (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

So viel Erfolgsdruck....das hält doch keiner aus... armer nuffi...

Gruß neele


----------



## Frettchen82 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Och, Spaß hat der Trööt doch allen gemacht würde ich sagen..

|jump:


----------



## spin-paule (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Frettchen82 schrieb:


> Och, Spaß hat der Trööt doch allen gemacht würde ich sagen..
> 
> |jump:



Stimmt. Nur der bisherige Ausgang ist etwas enttäuschend... ich hätte soooo gerne ein Foto vom "Monster" gesehen.

Gruß
Paul


----------



## hanzz (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Klar wäre ein Foto cool, aber mir würd es erstmal reichen, zu hören, ob da noch was ging.

grad jetzt ist raubfischzeit, da sollte doch was passieren.


----------



## igiigi (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

FOTO LIEBE FREUNDE, DAS FOTO WILL ICH SEHEN!!!!! xD

spass bei Seite, wirklich ein aussergewöhnlicher, wunderbarer, sympatischer und mythologischer Bericht mit einem kleinen Hauch von Tragödie!

Mit dem Hauptharackter Nuffi Nuffi!
Und dem undeklariertem Unbekanntem!

Wahnsinn, ich könnte glatt behaupten, dass das ganze nur ausgedacht ist.

Der Jäger im Wald, der von einer Fischzucht Fabrik aus den 80er spricht.
Wahrscheinlich i.ein DDR Experiment,das anschließend durch die Vogelgrippe übertragenen Bakterien zu einem Super "Wildschweinkarpfen-Welsbieber" motiert ist!!! 

Eine geniale Geschichte! Ich glaube der Nuffi hat ein hohes Legendenpotenzial! Ich wünsche dir mega viel spass bei jedem deiner Ansitze dort. ICh hab bei mir im Ort auch solch eine Grubbe die mir mein Angelleben "manchmmal" doch sehr erfreut!

Genau solche Momente im Leben prägen das Angeln!
Gruß

p´s mein Tipp ist ein MramorKarpfen!


----------



## jungangler 93 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

schon jemand " anaconda" gesehen #t
armer nuffi


----------



## Fishbert (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Nuffi,

lass dich nicht nerven und hau das Ding raus!!!


----------



## DerJörg (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

und 

Hadder wat ???
man man


----------



## scorp10n77 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ich will den Unterhaltungswert dieses Threads nicht leugnen, aber selbst wenn alles nur Hirngespinste waren: dann hab bitte nachsehen mit uns! Nuffi keiner Verurteilt hier jemanden wenn er schreibt er hätte das Monster nicht gefangen, da kann man doch wenigstens noch einen Satz schreiben und alle glücklich machen!


----------



## Fishbert (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Genau,

Nuffi gib mal nen Wasserstandsbericht!!!

Wir sind gespannt. Das Wetter wird besser, da muss doch was gehen.


----------



## dieteraalland (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

ich glaub, nun ist ihm die fantasie abhanden gekommen  .
das hat man schon mal, beim künstlerichen schaffen :c.
nach einer schöpferichen pause geht es dann munter weiter #6.

wäre dach gelacht, wenn er das monster nicht überlistet bekäme


----------



## Petterson (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Nun hetzt Nuffi mal ned so! Wenn`s wirklich Waller sind, dauert die "schöpferische Pause" eh bis zum Frühjahr, weil`s den Kameraden bei der Abkühlung jetzt in flachen Kleingewässern ordentlich den Appetit versaut hat.
Ich freu mich jetzt auf`s Ruttenfischen und auf die nächste Runde hier im Trööt (dann hoffentlich wieder *mit* Nuffi) im nächsten Frühjahr.


----------



## FrankL80 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

ich glaub der graben ist trocken!!! zu wenig regen?!


----------



## Fishbert (10. November 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ich mach den Tröt mal wieder auf. Nuffi was ist mit dem Graben? Hast du es noch einmal versucht?


----------



## Snake77 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Abgesehen davon... dass seine letzte Aktivität am 28.09.2011 war...
würde ich hier auch an seiner Stelle nichts mehr schreiben!
Denn... die 26 Seiten MÜLL würden mich auch ankotzen... 

An dieser Stelle Vielen Dank an ALLE, die sich in diesem Moment angesprochen fühlen.

Ich werd' nächstes Jahr für ein Paar Tage hinfahren und mein Glück versuchen. 
Und NEIN --> ich fahre nicht hin, wo dieser Monster lebt. Es gibt nämlich in seinem Verein viel bessere und schönere Gewässer, als dieser Graben!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (10. November 2011)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Fishbert schrieb:


> *Ich mach den Tröt mal wieder auf. *Nuffi was ist mit dem Graben? Hast du es noch einmal versucht?



das bringt doch sowieso nichts................:q


----------



## Robster (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Nuffi was geht an deinem Graben?????


----------



## Katteker (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Robster schrieb:


> Nuffi was geht an deinem Graben?????



Nuffi war zuletzt am 28.09.2011 hier im Board, da wird wohl nichts mehr kommen.

Das kann mehrere Gründe haben. Entweder hat ihn der Wels in den Graben gezogen und zum Frühstück gefuttert oder er hat schlicht kein Interesse mehr. Such dir eine Version aus...|supergri


----------



## Nuffi Nuff (20. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Hallo zusammen!

Sorry, dass ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet habe und viele Leser auf die Folter gespannt habe, aber es gab nichts Neues zu berichten, da ich aus zeitlichen Gründen in den letzten 18 Monaten so gut wie gar nicht angeln war. #t
Aber nun habe ich Urlaub und werde meine Zeit sinnvoll nutzen.
Werde mir heute Nachmittag einmal die Stelle anschauen, ob noch alles so geblieben ist. Zwei Ruten werde ich natürlich auch mitnehmen. 
Werde dann heute Abend berichten...

MfG
Nuffi Nuff


----------



## Seele (20. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Der Thread lebt wieder


----------



## hanzz (20. März 2013)

Yeah.
He's back.
Bin gespannt.


----------



## wasser-ralf (20. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Was soll da jetzt rauskommen, zu dieser tiefsten Winterzeit?
Bezweifele, dass dieser Graben jetzt überhaupt beangelbar ist. Und ob er bei diesen Temperaturen überhaupt auch nur einen kurzen Nachtansitz lange aushält.
Die nächsten Nächte sind bei uns wieder mit zweistelligen Minusgraden verhergesagt. Und auch in seiner Region ist es nur unbedeutend milder.


----------



## phirania (20. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

na dann kommt auch endlich der frühling und die jagdt auf das grabenmonster geht weiter in die nächste runde.....#6#6|wavey:#6#6


----------



## Nuffi Nuff (20. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ich weiß, dass es eigentlich noch zu früh bzw. zu kalt ist. Aber ich habe frei, Zeit und Lust drauf.
Ich hoffe nur, dass der Graben nicht total vereist ist.:-(
Eisangeln ist nämlich nicht so mein Ding... 
Schauen wir mal......

Bis später...


----------



## hanzz (20. März 2013)

Nuffi Nuff schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß, dass es eigentlich noch zu früh bzw. zu kalt ist. Aber ich habe frei, Zeit und Lust drauf.
> Ich hoffe nur, dass der Graben nicht total vereist ist.:-(
> Eisangeln ist nämlich nicht so mein Ding...
> Schauen wir mal......
> ...



Einfach dran bleiben.
Lass uns die Spannung 

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## redlem (20. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Go Nuffi Go!!


Ich bin so glücklich das Du wieder da bist und drück dir die Daumen blutleer....


:m



|smlove2:|laola:|stolz:


----------



## ayron (20. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Mir kommt es so vor als wäre es gestern gewesen:m


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (20. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Schade, dass man Tröts hier nicht abonnieren kann und dann die Posts per Email oder so bekommen kann... |supergri


----------



## ayron (20. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Kann man#h


----------



## aalopa (20. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

hi nuffi nuff
lass mal hören wen du den unbekannten erbeuten konntest |bla:kenne solche gräben auch gut sind reichlich vorhanden bei mir in der region alles drin aal barsch hecht zander und fette karpfen bis 1m allerdings noch nicht gehört das die auf köfi gehen 
na egal was es ist viel glück noch |wavey:|wavey:#6


----------



## Deep Down (20. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Rock on!


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Hab den Thread auch gelesen, würde mich freuen hier mal ne Fangmeldung zu sehen! Viel Erfolg und viel Spass und es ist schön, das der Thread nun weiter geht. #h


----------



## phirania (20. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

das grabenmonster ist in der zwischenzeit bestimmt auch gewachsen...
macht die ganze sache noch intressanter...|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Lautertaler (21. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Da bin ich aber mal gespannt auf das Grabenmonster 2013!!!!!:m


----------



## Seele (21. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Schade, dass man Tröts hier nicht abonnieren kann und dann die Posts per Email oder so bekommen kann... |supergri



Du klickst einfach unter der Seitenauswahl auf "Themen-Optionen"
Da steht dann Thema abonieren.


----------



## Spider-Team (21. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Und anschließend 'n Horrorfilm drehen...

"Die Rückkehr des Grabenmonsters" :q


----------



## xlxgwx (21. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Moin Nuffi,

denk daran, was dir vor ca. 1,5 Jahren passiert ist. Schnurbruch!

Nachdem du jetzt 18 Monate nicht mehr geangelt hast, würde ich mal die mono prüfen und ggf. erneurn.

Nicht dass dir das Monster wieder entwischt!

Ich hoffe du erwischt das Biest dieses Jahr#6


----------



## Heinal (21. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Hallo zusammen

Habe mir gerade den Thread durchgelesen und finde ihn super
tippe auch auf Waller,besonders weil er schon einen kleinen gefangen hat.
Solch kleine Gewässer bzw Gräben beherbergen oft einen sehr
Fischbestand
Ich wünsche Nuck Nuck alles Petri Heil dieser Welt.

(Das mit der Anaconda war auch gut)

BG
Heini


----------



## phirania (21. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

kommt drauf an WAS den letzten winter überlebt hat...
irgendwas geht immer...
also weiterhin petri.


----------



## ...andreas.b... (21. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Nuffi Nuff schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass es eigentlich noch zu früh bzw. zu kalt ist. Aber ich habe frei, Zeit und Lust drauf.
> Ich hoffe nur, dass der Graben nicht total vereist ist.:-(
> Eisangeln ist nämlich nicht so mein Ding...
> Schauen wir mal......
> ...


Alles klar, geht auch bei Kälte solange die Rute nicht erfriert!


Na denn, viel Petri Nuffi Nuff

und lass dich nicht vom Besitzer der Fischereirechte erwischen!


----------



## GeorgeB (21. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Schweinegeiler Tröt. Das Ungeheuer von Loch Nuffi. Und am Ende taucht sogar Nuffi wieder auf. Konnte man nicht mit rechnen. Weiter so. Krich dat Viech!   :m


----------



## Nuffi Nuff (21. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Hallo zusammen!

So, war gestern Nachmittag von 14.30 Uhr bis 18 Uhr am Graben.
Es ist eigentlich alles beim Alten geblieben, der Graben war zum Glück nicht zugefroren.
Ich habe zwei Ruten auf Grund gelegt mit Wurm; eine andere mit Pose und Made.
Leider hatte ich keinen einzigen Biss. :-(
Na ja, wahrscheinlich ist es zur Zeit einfach zu kalt....
Aber Ostern soll es ja ein bisschen wärmer werden und spätestens dann werde ich mein Glück noch einmal versuchen.
Die Schnur habe ich übrigens vorher erneuert an den beiden Grundangeln....

Ich bleibe am Ball... 

Viele Grüße
Nuffi Nuff


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Bei dem Wetter war das zu erwarten!

Warte noch ein wenig am und dann hol das Grabenmonster. Der Thread hat ja inzwischen eine Menge Fans, freu mich schon da in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten was zu lesen!

Petri Heil!


----------



## hanzz (21. März 2013)

Bin immer noch fürn Boarditreffen am Graben


----------



## Snake77 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Schön hier wieder zu lesen... Der Fred bleibt weiter abonniert!:m


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> das bringt doch sowieso nichts................:q



|bigeyes|bigeyes ich nehm alles zurück...

viel glück!!! schnapp sie dir, die bestie


----------



## DerJörg (21. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

HI 

Freut mich das es Nuffi gut geht hatte schon angst das was passiert ist ;O))
Na dann lass ab zu am Graben krachen :vik::vik::vik:

Alles gut und Petri


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (21. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Snake77 schrieb:


> Schön hier wieder zu lesen... Der Fred bleibt weiter abonniert!:m



Hab's auch grad abonniert und den Email-Alert aktiviert - freue mich auf die Fortsetzung! ... Und natürlich hoffentlich endlich das dazu gehörende Fangbild!!! #a


----------



## phirania (21. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

er wird doch nicht den am haken gehabt haben?http://www.google.de/search?q=seemo...&ei=JWBLUYzSGsGutAa1mYCIBg&sqi=2&ved=0CC4QsAQ
my favorit.


----------



## Zander Pille (21. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ich vermute das du einen großen Wels verloren hattest! Zu dem Thema mit dem schleimigen Vorfach ... Ich hab schon einige Welse vehaftet darunter auch einen im Graben hatte gute 1,50 m und hatte erst einmal schleim am Vorfach!!!! Ist mir aber leider bei der Landung abgegangen hehe. So wie du den Drill beschreibst geht eigentlich nur Waller. Da du ja auch schon einen kleinen gefangen hast untermauert das nur meine Vermutung. Die von dir angemerkte Kurve könnte intressant sein würde aber mal ausloten. Wenn es da ein (Loch) gibt lohnt auf jedenfall ein Versuch! Den Grabenwels hab ich nebenbei mit ner 28er mono beim Drop Shoten erwischt. Zum Drill ist zu sagen das ich es ähnlich hatte im Drill und das Glück hatte das er nicht hinter der knapp 30 meter entfernten zweigung in den andaren Graben abgezogen ist.  Sonst wäre der auf jeden Fall weg gewesen!

Gruß die Pille für den Fisch


----------



## phirania (23. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

wo ist denn unser nuffi? 
ist ihm die rute eingefroren ?
da gibts nur eins kräftig reiben,bis alles wieder auf betriebs themparatur kommt....


----------



## Klaus Brühl (23. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



phirania schrieb:


> wo ist denn unser nuffi?
> ist ihm die rute eingefroren ?
> da gibts nur eins kräftig reiben,bis alles wieder auf betriebs themparatur kommt....



Gääähn... und schon wieder einmal einer der offensichtlichen Posts, um auf die Ferkelfanderliste zu kommen... |schlafen|gaehn:


----------



## Capitaine (23. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ab ins Abo...oder irgendwer hier der nicht wissen will wie das jetzt ausgeht?
Ausserdem finde ich gut wie Nuffi seine Beiträge, völlig unbeeindruckt von manchen Kommentaren, schreibt als wenn nix wäre.
Nuffi...ich glaub an Dich...Du wirst es rocken#h


----------



## phirania (24. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

nix neues von nuffi?
jetzt,soll es doch wärmer werden.


----------



## phirania (28. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

hallo,nuffi!!!
erst ist er dann ist er wieder weg...#h#h
frohe ostern an alle..#h
und viele dicke eier...#h


----------



## sprogoe (29. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

nuffi ist schon seit tagen am graben, den körper des riesenvieches mit nassen tüchern abdecken und frischwasser drübergießen, weil der auf grund seines extremen ausmaßes und der damit verbundenen wasserverdrängung auf dem trockenen liegt.
vielleicht kommt am 1. april|kopfkrat ein neuer bericht?


----------



## Klaus Brühl (29. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Wieso schenkt ihr dem Typen hier eigentlich soviel Aufmerksamkeit? #c

Der hat hier einmal irgend eine nicht nachweisbare Story zum besten gegeben, meldet sich nicht mehr, und jetzt ist er hier der "Rockstar" des RF-Forums?


----------



## Zwergbuntbarsch (29. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Klaus Brühl schrieb:


> Wieso schenkt ihr dem Typen hier eigentlich soviel Aufmerksamkeit? #c
> 
> Der hat hier einmal irgend eine nicht nachweisbare Story zum besten gegeben, meldet sich nicht mehr, und jetzt ist er hier der "Rockstar" des RF-Forums?



Ganz einfach! Der Tröt ist unterhaltsam! Egal ob wahr oder nicht! Ich Schau jedenfalls weiter rein!


----------



## hanzz (29. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Klaus Brühl schrieb:


> Wieso schenkt ihr dem Typen hier eigentlich soviel Aufmerksamkeit? #c
> 
> Der hat hier einmal irgend eine nicht nachweisbare Story zum besten gegeben, meldet sich nicht mehr, und jetzt ist er hier der "Rockstar" des RF-Forums?




Na kommt da ein bisschen Neid auf ?


----------



## yukonjack (29. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ich hab da so meine eigene Theorie,  er hat ein unbemanntes  Mini-Atom U-Boot der Bundesmarine am Haken gehabt. Der MAD liest hier garantiert auch mit und schon hatten sie Ihn.  Danach 18 Monate Bau  wegen  Spionage.


----------



## phirania (29. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

na,wenn er jetzt wieder " urlaub " hat er es bestimmt wärmer als draußen beim angeln...


----------



## Klaus Brühl (30. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Zwergbuntbarsch schrieb:


> Ganz einfach! Der Tröt ist unterhaltsam! Egal ob wahr oder nicht! Ich Schau jedenfalls weiter rein!



Man merkt immer wieder, wie einfach gestrickt die meisten Menschen doch sind.

Kein Wunder, dass RTL und Konsorten so erfolgreich sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Du brauchst hier andere nicht persönlich so anzugehen - scheint ein bisschen Dein Hobby zu sein, wenn man Deine Beiträge so anguckt - ist hier aber nicht erwünscht.
Dafür kannst Du die Möglichkeit der PN nutzen.

Als gutgemeinte Warnung vor Verwarnungen......


----------



## GeorgeB (30. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Naja. Immerhin war sein Posting der Beweis dafür, dass auch die komplizierter gestrickten Zuschauer bei RTL und Konsorten zusehen. 

Und jetzt warten wir auf Neues von Loch Nuff!


----------



## Zwergbuntbarsch (30. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Klaus Brühl schrieb:


> Man merkt immer wieder, wie einfach gestrickt die meisten Menschen doch sind.
> 
> Kein Wunder, dass RTL und Konsorten so erfolgreich sind.



Normalerweise lasse ich mich nicht zu solch sinnlosen Diskussionen hinreißen.Aber in dem Fall: wir kennen uns nicht! Zu sagen ich wäre einfach gestrickt zeugt schon von hohem Niveau!!! Halt es doch so wie bei den Sendern die du angesprochen hast. Der eine schaut es, dem anderen ist es zu blöd. In deinem Fall Sage ich mal guck in diesen Tröt nicht rein und gut ist! Wir können uns gern geistig und verbal duellieren, aber ich denke mal du bist unbewaffnet! Für diese Äußerung nehme ich gern ne Verwarnung oder eine Sperre in Kauf! MfG heiko


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Das mit dem persönlichen gilt für ALLE hier!
Sonst Punkte.
Gut jetzt!!!


----------



## phirania (30. März 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

diese bemerkungen,sind mir auch schon auf mehreren seiten aufgefallen,aber man soll sich nicht die laune vermiesen lassen ...#d#d
wir wollen doch alle weitere berichte von nuffi lesen.|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## phirania (5. April 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Nuffi,wo bist du ?


----------



## Angel-Kai (23. April 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Es wird Zeit für neue Infos !!!


----------



## Lautertaler (23. April 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ich schließe mich an, schwimmt das Monster noch????#:


----------



## phirania (27. April 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

ich hoffe einer von beiden lebt noch....http://prntscr.com/128r19


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (27. April 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

http://prntscr.com/128r19

ich glaub, der hat den armen nuffi gefressen..


----------



## H7KIHO (27. April 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Das waren bisher ja 35 unterhaltsame seiten  vorallem das comeback nach 18 monaten:m
Ich hoffe das gibt nochn Happyend. Nuffi muss bestimmt wieder hart arbeiten .
Aber vill meldet er sich ja bald mal wieder


----------



## phirania (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

ich hoffe das man jetzt nicht wieder 18 monate warten muß....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



phirania schrieb:


> ich hoffe das man jetzt nicht wieder 18 monate warten muß....


 na ja wer 2x schwanger ist ...2x9=18.....|supergri|supergri


----------



## Housic (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



esox02 schrieb:


> na ja wer 2x schwanger ist ...2x9=18.....|supergri|supergri


 

#c hmmmm


----------



## kevinho (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

So einen Mega Geilen Thread hab ich noch nie gelesen....
Eine Richtige Geile Story die hoffentlich noch weiter geht!

Auf Gehts nuffi!


----------



## GeorgeB (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ich warte auch dringend auf Neuigkeiten vom Loch Nuff.

Nuffiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, komm raus. :m


----------



## Gardenfly (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Hoffen wir, das sein Monster nicht schon an Altersschwäche gestorben ist.


----------



## phirania (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

wo ist nuffi ?


----------



## Quick-Fish (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

vermutlich vom monster gefressen


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Passiert hier wirklich nichts mehr?


----------



## phirania (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

muß man sich ja richtig sorgen machen um nuffi


----------



## sprogoe (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



phirania schrieb:


> wo ist nuffi ?



in Bodenwerder im schönen Weserbergland, da fand ein Stadtfest anlässlich des Geburtstages des Baron von Münchhausen (geb. am 11. Mai 1720) statt.
Nuffi verkleidet als Baron war die Hauptattraktion der Stadt.


----------



## W-Lahn (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Der Junge ist auf Malle http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=263571


----------



## phirania (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

da geht der nuffi einfach fremd und läßt uns hier alleine...|gr:
bestimmt bringt er von da einen neuen spielkammeraden mit...
dann gehts auch wieder in die nächste runde...#6


----------



## GeorgeB (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn die Monster sind so nah ... #c


----------



## Deep Down (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Diesen Thread wird er nicht mehr los!

Harmlos irgendwo ne Frage stellen und die erste Antwort holt ihn ein!


----------



## Lucius (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Erschreckend wie diese eigentlich harmlose , wohl aber unterhaltsame Geschichte hier die menschlichen Abgründe zu Tage treten lässt - Neid, Missgunst,Beleidigungen und Vorverurteilungen sowie jede Menge gefährliches Halbwissen ..........#d|uhoh:


----------



## phirania (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

wer beleidigt denn wen ?
gehe mal davon aus,das jeder hier spass macht.


----------



## wasser-ralf (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



> Erschreckend wie diese eigentlich harmlose , wohl aber unterhaltsame Geschichte hier die menschlichen Abgründe zu Tage treten lässt - Neid, Missgunst,Beleidigungen und Vorverurteilungen sowie jede Menge gefährliches Halbwissen ..........#d|uhoh:


 
Endlich Einer, welcher den tieferen Sinn diese Threads erkennt und ihn auch noch weise zu kommentieren versteht#6.
Ich verneige mich in Ehrfurcht.


----------



## phirania (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

So langsam müßte Nuff ja mal aus dem Urlaub zurrück sein.
Mache mir schon Sorgen.


----------



## Klaus Brühl (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Lucius schrieb:


> Erschreckend wie diese eigentlich harmlose , wohl aber unterhaltsame Geschichte hier die menschlichen Abgründe zu Tage treten lässt ...



Eher erschreckend zu sehen, wie leicht Menschen eigentlich von Trollgeschichten zu unterhalten sind.


----------



## Franky (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Wenn man sich die Hose nicht mit der Kneifzange anzieht, können auch Trollgeschichten amüsant sein - kommt halt immer drauf an.


----------



## phirania (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

genau ich mag Trollgeschichten....|bla:|bla:|bla:#t


----------



## Shadrap (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Klaus Brühl schrieb:


> Eher erschreckend zu sehen, wie leicht Menschen eigentlich von Trollgeschichten zu unterhalten sind.


 
Was ist denn daran so erschreckend #c ?

Zitat Ulrich Roski (deutscher Liedermacher, *1944, † 2003):

_"Man darf das alles nicht so verbissen seh´n"_

_Also, take it easy, Klaus |supergri_


----------



## phirania (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Was solls Spielverderber gibt es immer wieder.


----------



## Trollwut (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ähnliche Bisse und "Drills" hatte ich auch schon auf Köfi am Grund, auch gerade in der Nacht.

Meine bis(s)herigen Vermutungen warn entweder sehr großer Zander, großer Aal oder eben n Waller(chen), wobei das am Grund ja auch so ne Sache is.

Und ja, ein großer Aal bringt definitiv so viel Kraft auf. Iczh hatte auch schon Schnürsenkel, die mit offenem Bügel den bissanzeiger wie bei nem Karpfen zum schreien gebracht haben. Nur so als Vergleich


----------



## daci7 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ich hatte Gestern auch so eine "Begegnung". Meine kleine Laube auf grund hatte sich irgendwer einverleibt und der Bissanzeiger ging im Dauerton.
Anhieb - schwerer Kontakt - Schnurbruch.
Ich hatte ca 2m vom Ufer entfernd in nem halben Meter tiefe geangelt unter einer Brücke, also rauf auf die Brücke und mal leuchten.
Neben 2 kleinen Karpfen und einem kleinen Hecht sah ich dann eine fette Schildkröte sich langsam wegbewegen ...
Ich kann nicht 100% sagen, das ich diese gahakt habe - aber vorstellen kann ich mir das schon gut.

#h


----------



## phirania (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265838


----------



## Coasthunter (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Da uns Nuffi entweder im Mittelmeer verschollen ist, oder von den unbekannten Riesen verschleppt wurde, müssen wir handeln. 
Hier mein Aufruf:  Wer löst das Rätsel der unbekannten Riesen?
Gibt es hier Angler, die genug Mumm, entsprechendes Equipment und vor allem das Wissen besitzen, wo sich der Sagenumwobene und geheimnisvolle Angelplatz befindet? 
Ich weiß, es wird nicht einfach und eventuell gefährlich.:q Aber wir müssen handeln. 
Also Freiwillige vor. Wer organisiert die "Großwildjagd"? 
Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei. :vik:


----------



## schwarzbarsch (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Einfach ein sehr unterhaltsamer Thread, schade nur dass man nix mehr vom Nuffi Nuff hört.


----------



## phirania (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Dem hats auf Malle so gut gefallen der kommt nicht wieder...:l
Ist ja auch kein Wunder bei dem Wetter würde ich dort bleiben...#d#d#d
Aber dieser Trööt ich sowieso ein Selbstläufer,in jedem von Uns ist ein kleiner Nuffi..#h#h#h


----------



## schwarzbarsch (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Der Nuffi ist echt cool. Er meldet sich hier alle paar Monate, reagiert Null auf irgendwelche dummen Sprüche und jetzt lässt er sich schön auf Malle die Sonne auf die Plauze scheinen #6.
Auch dass er seine "Popularität" (wenn man es so nennen kann) die er durch diesen Thread erreicht hat nicht ausnutzt macht ihn sympathisch.

Vielleicht lass ich mir ein Nuffi Nuff Angelshirt machen


----------



## phirania (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Selbstläufer,mit Eigenem T Shirt Wäre doch Super...
Da freut sich Nuffi.


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

wo ist nuffi ?


----------



## Franky (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

:q Wie geil... Delmendaddeler Grabenmonstertour... Ich schmeiss mich weg! :q


----------



## schwarzbarsch (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ich frag mich grad ob Nuffi überhaupt realisiert hat was er mit diesem Thread losgetreten hat. 
Ein paar Kumpels von mir, die mit angeln nix zu tun haben, sind auch ganz angetan von diesem "Fortsetzungsroman".


----------



## hanzz (25. Juni 2013)

Ja und es ist toll, mal wieder Kind zu sein.


----------



## schwarzbarsch (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ist doch ein unterhaltsamer Thread, jedenfalls deutlich unterhaltsamer als zum hundertsten mal zu lesen wie schlecht oder gut ne Red Arc ist, wie man die Tiefe eines Gewässers auslotet, welche Boilies jetzt aber wirklich die besten sind oder welche Spinnrute man am besten bei Vollmond benutzt (Achtung: Sarkasmus!).
Man könnte den Thread allerdings in ein Unterforum verschieben, es weiß ja keiner wirklich ob das Grabenmonster tatsächlich ein Raubfisch ist oder nicht doch ein Fabelwesen !?! #c

Ich finde es jedenfalls gut hier, habe früher aber auch den Kindergarten geliebt und ein kleiner Teil von mir ist bis zum heutigen Tage Kind geblieben.
Es gibt doch wirklich mehr als genug ernste Themen auf der Welt, da tut doch so ein Thread wie dieser hier richtig gut.

Also nix für ungut "Toller Hecht", aber ich werde hier weiterhin posten


----------



## GeorgeB (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Lang lebe Loch Nuff! Nieder mit dem Grabenmonster!


----------



## phirania (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Good Posting.......#h#h#h#h
Ich bin gerne auch mal wieder ein Kind....


----------



## Coasthunter (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



phirania schrieb:


> Good Posting.......#h#h#h#h
> Ich bin gerne auch mal wieder ein Kind....





|good:


Wann starten wir die Grabenmonstertour ???


----------



## Eitsch (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ich habe diesen ganzen Thread gelesen und bin völlig dazvon gefesselt! 

Ich kann nur soviel sagen: Dieser große Fisch ist Nuffis weißer Wal und Nuff ist Ahab! 

Er wird diesen Fisch, bis ans Ende seiner Tage jagen! #:


----------



## Franky (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Mal sehen, wie lange es dauert, bis die Geschichte hier drin erscheint:
http://www.amazon.de/Sagen-Geschichten-Delmenhorst-Holger-Schmitt/dp/3899957385/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372315078&sr=8-1&keywords=delmenhorst+sagen

Oder aber wir haben es bereits mit dem Autoren des Buches zu tun...:q:q:q


----------



## schwarzbarsch (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Vielleicht handelt Nuffi ja bereits die Filmrechte an seiner Story mit Hollywood aus?
Wer da wohl die Hauptrolle spielen würde?


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Cool, bin grad er auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Soll mal wieder Meldung machen der Nuff.

War übrigens auch mal sehr überrascht, als ich vor Jahren in einen ca. 1,5 Meter breiten Graben, der 200 Meter vor unserem Haus lang fließt, die Reuse kontrollierte, die ich spaßeshalber mal da rein geschmissen hatte. Da kamen innerhalb von ein paar Wochen einige Aale über 70 cm raus... Natürlich zurückgesetzt. Dazu kleine Schleien und einige Schlammpeitzger. Schon erstaunlich, was kleinste Gräben so an Überraschungen bereithalten.

Björn


----------



## Angel-Kai (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Letzte Aktivität: 13.05.2013 13:40 							
 						 						 					von Nuffi Nuff...


----------



## Andal (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Wird ihm doch nichts passiert sein!? Das muss doch hier weitergehen!


----------



## Deep Down (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Er ist wahrscheinlich in den Bach gezogen worden!


----------



## Andal (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Er ist wahrscheinlich in den Bach gezogen worden!



Also doch der Käptn Aali Ahab?


----------



## schwarzbarsch (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Vielleicht muss er ja seinen Graben gegen Invasoren verteidigen?


----------



## Andal (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



schwarzbarsch schrieb:


> Vielleicht muss er ja seinen Graben gegen Invasoren verteidigen?



Gegen Aal Vaders dunkles Imperium?


----------



## Franky (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Nein, gegen den Hund mit den glühenden Augen und das Pferd...


----------



## teilzeitgott (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

wir sollten die " SOKO GRABENWALLER" gründen.
ein kollege ist verschwunden und es lauern noch unbekannte täter, äh riesen die gafngen werden wollen, also, alle ran am we, wer den kollegen findet bekommt 5 punkte, jeder wels bis 75cm gibt auch 5 punkte, jeder wels bis 125 cm gibt 5 punkte und alle welse die darüber liegen bringen jeweils 20 punkte 

der gewinner darf den nächsten trööt aufmachen, zb mit dem titel..... ich bekomme keine bisse im freibad, sollte ich lieber currywurst oder pommes anbieten ......


----------



## Trollwut (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Eventuell warens auch die Kuhwiesenwaller, die ihn in den bach geworfen haben


----------



## schwarzbarsch (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Andal schrieb:


> Gegen Aal Vaders dunkles Imperium?



oder Darth Döbels Schergen?


----------



## phirania (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ich glaube fast der Trööt hier wird auch ohne Nuffi ein Selbsläufer.
Aber sicher er könnte sich zwischendurch auch mal wieder melden...


----------



## Balam0r (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Der Kracher! |supergri

Jetz hab ich die letzte Stunde damit verbracht mich durch diesen trööt zu wühlen - und ein Lacher hat den nächsten gejagt. Wunderbar. Alleine das Thema Wildschwein... ein Traum.

Man das scheint ja 2011 schon richtig für Aufregung gesorgt zu haben 

Einfach nur super, vielen Dank Nuffi!


----------



## Eitsch (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Wo ist denn Nuffis sagenumwogener Graben?

Lasst uns dort an ein Forumsangeln veranstalten! 

So wie diese Facebook Flash Mob Partys! Ein Angler Flashmob!


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Eitsch schrieb:


> Wo ist denn Nuffis sagenumwogener Graben?
> 
> Lasst uns dort an ein Forumsangeln veranstalten!
> 
> So wie diese Facebook Flash Mob Partys! Ein Angler Flashmob!




Ich bring nen Grill und Würstchen mit :m
Jetzt müssen wir nur noch raus finden, wo der Monstergraben ist und ob man dort Tageskarten bekommt.


----------



## hanzz (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

So langsam wird's Zeit für ne Suchmeldung


----------



## teilzeitgott (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

wie nennt sich denn diese sendung bei sat 1 ?????
bitte melde dich ???
verzweifelt gesucht ???

oder wir beauftragen die zeugen jehovas... die finde jeden, egal wo man sich versteckt ^^


----------



## ulfisch (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Flashmobfishing geile Idee.
Am besten Nachts in Privat Gewässern|supergri|supergri
am nächsten Morgen ist der wasserstand um 0.5m gefallen und alle Fische sind weg


----------



## schwarzbarsch (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

+++ Nuffi Nuff bei Tauchgang im Gorg Blau Stausee auf Mallorca fotografiert +++


----------



## phirania (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Nuffi in seinem Graben,das Monster lauert schon über Ihm...|gr:|gr:|gr:
Krimmi,geil..:l
I like it...:k:k:k


----------



## Deep Down (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Dagegen verblasst ja selbst der alte Horrorschinken "Der Schrecken vom Amazonas" von Jack Arnold!


----------



## Housic (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

oder der nuffi meldet sich bald mit solche Bilder


----------



## Angel-Kai (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Wahrscheinlich ist er schon seit Monaten am drillen...


----------



## Lunosch (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Hab mich mal durch den Threat gehangelt und fand's echt unterhaltsam. Wems zu blöd ist, der muss es ja nicht lesen (und erst recht nicht wiederholt kommentieren).

Nuuuffffffiiiii??????


----------



## schwarzbarsch (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Lunosch schrieb:


> Wems zu blöd ist, der muss es ja nicht lesen (und erst recht nicht wiederholt kommentieren)



Absolut korrekte Aussage. Aber manch ein User hier muss halt immer und überall seinen Senf dazugeben.

Nuffi wo steckst du? #h


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Nuffi ist untergetaucht?


----------



## Snakesfreak (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

War jetzt von Mittwoch bis gestern auf Malle, aber kein Nuffi gefunden und auch keinen von einem Grabenmonster erzählen hören!#c


----------



## Bommaringa (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Soo jetzt hab ich den ganzen Thread durch und ich muss sagen, die Geschichte wird nicht langweilig 

Bis auf den flachen Spam der zwischendrin immer wieder auftaucht sehr unterhaltsam.

Was is wenn Nuffi auf Malle ein noch größeres Monster gefunden hat und mit ihm an der Angel jetzt übers Meer surft?? :q


----------



## Coasthunter (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> War jetzt von Mittwoch bis gestern auf Malle, aber kein Nuffi gefunden und auch keinen von einem Grabenmonster erzählen hören!#c



Pssssst......alles streng vertraulich........Nuffi gehört seid kurzem der Undercover Biggamer Society an. :g:g:g

Wenn wir nicht bald selbst was unternehmen, wird das hier tatsächlich bei "Bitte melde Dich" landen. 
Sculli und Mulder sollen die Tage schon am Graben gewesen sein, um zu entscheiden, ob es ein Fall für die X-Akten ist. :q:q:q


----------



## RoterKormoran (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Das war ein *Alligator*.

Irgendein überforderter Hobbyterrarist hat den, als nicht mehr ins Wohnzimmer passte, einfach in Nuffis Graben geschmissen. Und da tummelt er sich zusammen mit anderen eingeschleppten nordamerikanischen Repitilien und lebt von Fischen und Vögeln.

Alligatoren kommen mit unserem Klima gut zurecht, die gibt (gab) es am Missisippi bis weit in den Norden und werden uralt und riesengroß. Im Kreis Recklinghausen und drumrum sind die ebenfalls aus Nordamerika stammenden Rotwangenschildkröten bereits die häufigsten Reptilienart. Leben im Wasser und gehen schon mal an den Haken. Die sind langweilig im Drill, 

aber ein Alligator: REINES ADRENALIN


----------



## phirania (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Der wird den Nuffi doch nicht gefressen haben....


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



RoterKormoran schrieb:


> Das war ein *Alligator*.


Wenn ich an den Alligator denke, den mein Bruder mal hatte, dann glaube ich kaum. Das war vielleicht ein stink langweilige Tier....


----------



## Andal (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Könnte es nicht sein, dass es sich um eine wasserliebende Art von Raketenwürmern handelt? Das würde auch sein jähes Verschwinden erklären!


----------



## Franky (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Mal sehen... Ich werde die letzte Augustwoche wohl in Bremen sein. Dann kann ich mich ja mal in Delmendaddel umschauen.....


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Snakesfreak schrieb:


> War jetzt von Mittwoch bis gestern auf Malle, aber kein Nuffi gefunden und auch keinen von einem Grabenmonster erzählen hören!#c


 
Das kannst Du haben...

War vor einigen Tagen an einem Graben.
Da angelt kaum einer, weil größere Fische gibt es da ja nicht.
(zu flach, zu schmal und zu verkrautet= kaum 0,7m tief und 5m breit)

Die beiden Welse die dicht am Ufer entlangzogen (1,8 u. 1,4m /"Laichzeit") haben das wohl nicht gewusst.#c
Es gibt sie die Grabenmonster.

Erstaunlich war lediglich, das Sie kaum eine Welle machten.


----------



## phirania (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das kannst Du haben...
> 
> War vor einigen Tagen an einem Graben.
> Da angelt kaum einer, weil größere Fische gibt es da ja nicht.
> ...



Hat aus dem Maul von   dem 1,8 m Wels nicht noch ein Fuß herraus geragt....:q:q:q ?
Dann wüßten wir wo Nuffi steckt...#h#h#h


----------



## BERND2000 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ich meine Reste gesehen zu haben,...das könnte der T.E gewesen sein.
Ich denke das war aber kein Wels, möglicherweise  phirania und Andere.
(Da gibt es sogar ein Bild, weiter oben...)


----------



## Coasthunter (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Immer wenn ich sehe das es hier einen neuen Beitrag gibt, hoffe ich, das Nuffi aufgetaucht ist und er mit dem zweitem Teil, der Grabenmonster Saga weiter macht. Da warte ich fast so sehnsüchtig drauf, wie auf die Fortsetzung von Avatar.


----------



## bombe220488 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Super thread!
Hoffe auch das nuffi bald fertig gedrillt hat.


----------



## phirania (19. August 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

So langsam müßte Nuffi aus dem Urlaub zurrück sein,und seine Aufgabe wieder angehen...|gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## Franky (27. August 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Tscha... Ich bin seit ein paar Tagen hier in und um HB unterwegs und habe ein paar Nachforschungen angestellt - nur Neues kann ich nicht berichten. Hier vermisst niemand jemanden,der in kleinen Gräben dicke Fische fangen wollte. Auch die lokalen Händler hatten nichts dergleichen gehört (aber dickes Grinsen konnte ich ernten..... :q)
also müssen wir weiter abwarten und noch ne tAsse Kamillentee trinken...


----------



## Lunosch (27. August 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Wieder nix. #c

Mir geht's wie Coasthunter. :q


----------



## Pikefisher_8 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Wenn er in den nächsten Tagen nicht mehr auftaucht, kann ja mal vielleicht jermand Jeremy Wade anrufen! Dann kann er ja dieses   Flussmonster fangen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. August 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Pikefisher_8 schrieb:


> Wenn er in den nächsten Tagen nicht mehr auftaucht, kann ja mal vielleicht jermand Jeremy Wade anrufen! Dann kann er ja dieses   Flussmonster fangen


Ich kann mir schon bildlich vorstellen wie er seine Sendung aufsucht, die Leute aus der Gegend befragt und am Ende irgend ein Ritual über sich ergehen lässt das dann verschwommen den Zuschauern gezeigt wird


----------



## daci7 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ich kann mir schon bildlich vorstellen wie er seine Sendung aufsucht, die Leute aus der Gegend befragt und am Ende irgend ein Ritual über sich ergehen lässt das dann verschwommen den Zuschauern gezeigt wird



Er trinkt erst von einem geheimnisvollen Getränk, das die Einheimischen nur "Korn" nennen - es muss wohl eine halluzinogene Wirkung haben.
Und dann tanzen 10 Norddeutsche in traditioneller Ölzeugmontur zu den Rhythmen von "Auf der Reeperbahn Nachts um halb 1" und "Captain Jack" um Ihn rum.
Morgens zieht er dann mit Kater in den Kampf gegen das Seeungeheuer


----------



## Snake77 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Da hier eher nur Müll kommt-->deabonniert.


----------



## Pikefisher_8 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Snake77 schrieb:


> Da hier eher nur Müll kommt-->deabonniert.



Spaßbremse |supergri


----------



## phirania (28. August 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Snake77 schrieb:


> Da hier eher nur Müll kommt-->deabonniert.



Muß man ja nicht mitlesen wird keiner zu gezwungen...#d
Ansonsten hat jeder   seinen Spass und kann seinen Senf dazu geben..
Und irgendwann wird Nuffi auch wieder aus der Tiefe auftauchen...#h
Viel Spass weiterhin....|bla:


----------



## Pikefisher_8 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



phirania schrieb:


> Viel Spass weiterhin....|bla:



ich denke, den werden wir haben:q


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. August 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



sprogoe schrieb:


> Was fragt ihr Euch alle, wo Nuffi ist?
> 
> Ist doch wohl sonnenklar, das war Schwarzangeln, er konnte die Geldstrafe nicht zahlen und sitzt jetzt erstmal ein paar Monate ab.|supergri
> 
> ...


 

Siggi, mittlerweile frage ich mich bei Deinem Post von 2011 ob die Strafe nicht wohl etwas heftiger ausgefallen ist|supergri


----------



## TS33 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Sehr grosses nagetier...hatten wir auch oft im graden....nutrian laesst gruessen...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (29. August 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

das war bestimmt Lotti, die Alligatorschildkröte. sie hat Nuffi erwischt...


----------



## phirania (29. August 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> das war bestimmt Lotti, die Alligatorschildkröte. sie hat Nuffi erwischt...



Na er macht bestimmt einen gemütlichen Außritt auf Ihr...#h


----------



## phirania (16. September 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Na wo ist er denn,immer noch nicht aufgetaucht....
Nuffi,melde Dich die Fans warten.......


----------



## xlxgwx (17. September 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Seit Mitte Mai auf Malle...

...auf der Suche nach Flussmonstern!


----------



## Coasthunter (17. September 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



olegwa schrieb:


> Seit Mitte Mai auf Malle...
> 
> ...auf der Suche nach Flussmonstern!


 

......oder Partymonstern in großen Eimern......


----------



## phirania (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Wenn Nuffi nicht langsam auftaucht ist sein Graben bald wieder zugefroren...


----------



## Der Pilot (1. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ich vergnüge mich köstlichst! Schade, das einige Schlaumeier hier versuchen diesen amüsanten Bereich mit ihren Enthüllungstheorien herunter zu ziehen.


----------



## Main Doktor (6. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Nuffi , melde dich mal !!!

Lg


----------



## wusel345 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Nuffi wurde gesichtet und heimlich fotografiert:

http://www.forchino-shop.de/picall/pic1/80035.jpg


----------



## Capitaine (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

*und jetzt alle....*

*Nuffi...Nuffi...Nuffi....Nuffi....Nuffi**....*


----------



## Aalzheimer (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Eine Legende........


----------



## phirania (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Na wenn Nuffi nicht langsam wieder auftaucht stirbt das Grabenmonster an Altersschwäche....:c:c:c


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Vielleicht hat er das Grabenmonster ja gefunden, oder doch umgekehrt.
Gruselig, wenn er nicht bald auftaucht sollte man vielleicht Deutschlandweit alle Gräben absuchen.


----------



## zokker (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

oder Jeremy Wade bescheid sagen


----------



## Andal (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ja was denn noch alles? Hechtärsche fotografieren, Gräben durchsuchen... langsam wirds mühsam! |kopfkrat


----------



## jigga1986 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Abonniert 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## phirania (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja was denn noch alles? Hechtärsche fotografieren, Gräben durchsuchen... langsam wirds mühsam! |kopfkrat



Nun ja geht immer mehr auf Karneval zu,dann laufen alle im Hecht Kostüm durch die Gegend#h#h#h


----------



## Andal (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



phirania schrieb:


> Nun ja geht immer mehr auf Karneval zu,dann laufen alle im Hecht Kostüm durch die Gegend#h#h#h



Was für eine furchtbare Vorstellung, wenn sie sich dann gegenseitig die Puperze filzen, so von wegen Milchner, oder Rogner... macht die Bilder aus meinem Kopf, bitte!


----------



## thanatos (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Andal schrieb:


> Was für eine furchtbare Vorstellung, wenn sie sich dann gegenseitig die Puperze filzen, so von wegen Milchner, oder Rogner... macht die Bilder aus meinem Kopf, bitte!



 eigendlich lache ich selten ,aber nu kam´s ganz heftig


----------



## phirania (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ganz großes Kopfkino.....#d#d#d|smash:|smash:


----------



## fordfan1 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Andal schrieb:


> Ja was denn noch alles? Hechtärsche fotografieren, Gräben durchsuchen... langsam wirds mühsam! |kopfkrat



Und das alles ohne Frolic...


----------



## Franky (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Sch.... Hätte ich bloß nicht hier reingeklickt... |uhoh:


----------



## herby1 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Nachdem sich hier ja anscheinend, außer mir, niemand Sorgen um den armen Nuffi macht, habe ich mich drangemacht und mich mittels meines elektronischen Bissanzeigers mit einem der NSA Satelliten verbunden (angemerkt: gut das es die gibt#6). Konnte dann zemlich schnell den Standort von Nuffi und dem Graben rausfinden. Ich hab ganz schön doof geschaut als ich den Jungen immer noch beim Drillen auffand |bigeyes. Das Rausfinden seiner Handynummer war dann dank der Koordinaten über diverse Suchmaschinen ein Leichtes :g. Also angerufen und alles Neue erfahren!(Wahnsinn ist auch die Akkulaufzeit so eines neuen Smartphones |kopfkrat|kopfkrat) Ich will das natürlich seinen begeisterten Anhängern nicht vorenthalten: Nuffi ist nach dem Aufruf von Doschwilli (du sollst nicht urlaub machen!! mallorca kann warten....#d) in sich gegangen, nicht ab nach Malle und wollte den Unbekannten Riesen für uns alle dingfest machen! Tatsächlich bekam er dann am 10.05.13 gegen 22.30 Uhr den langersehnten Biss. Nachdem der Fisch wieder mal einen riesigen Run hinlegte und mehrere Hundert Meter Schnur von der Rolle riss gelang ihm dann Anfang Juli ihn zu stoppen.Natürlich schwamm er genau in den von Nuffi vermuteten Standplatz (da wo der Graben eine Abbiegung in den Wald macht). Da hat er sich dann auf den Grund gelegt und nicht mehr wegbewegen lassen.Mitte August sah es dann ziemlich gut aus,der Fisch war bis auf wenige Meter herangedrillt und man sah einen riesigen Schwall.Leider war dabei immer noch nicht zu erkennen um was es sich handelt.Somit ging der Drill weiter. Anfang September und Mitte November nochmals das gleiche Spiel.Jedes Mal nach dem Anziehen des Landehandschuhs ging der Fisch zurück in seine Burg und war nicht mehr zu bewegen. Dann ist ihm leider gegen Mitte Dezember die Schnur unter der geschlossenen Eisdecke festgefroren. Tja und seitdem wartet der Arme das er weiterdrillen kann!|stolz: Ich soll allen ausrichten das das mit der neuen Monofilen eine Scheißidee war- hätte er noch seine alte 35er drauf hätte er schon längst abreissen können. Mit seiner neuen 40er unmöglich!Seine Angelkollegen vom Delmenhorsterer Fischerverein versorgen ihn soweit mit dem Nötigsten und auch der Jäger mit dem er Anfangs ins Gespräch kam bringt ihm ab und zu Kartoffeln.Um welchen Fisch es sich handelt weiß er leider immer noch nicht (er sagt aber es ist definitiv keine Wildsau). Wir sind jetzt so verblieben das er es nach Auftauen des Grabens noch ein- zwei Monate weiterversucht den Fisch auszudrillen (der Bursche wird ja auch nicht jünger-irgendwann müßen den ja die Kräfte verlassen) und er sich dann bei mir meldet wegen Abschneidens der Schnur .:q Achja- Mitte Februar hätte Nuffi Geburtstag, und da er Weihnachten schon nicht zu Hause verbringen konnte, wäre es nett wenn einer der Kollegen ausm Anglerboard, der in der Nähe wohnt, ihn dann ein bis zwei Stunden an der Rute vertreten könnte. Falls Interesse besteht schicke ich demjenigen dann den genauen Termin und die Koordinaten von Nuffis Graben.


----------



## hanzz (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Danke für den ausführlichen Statusbericht.

Ich schrei mich wech :m


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

#6#6#6#6 super #6#6#6#6


----------



## GeorgeB (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Da steht ein Mann monatelang im harten Drill am Wasser, und wir machen hier blöde Witze über seine Abwesenheit. Wir sollten uns schämen!


----------



## herby1 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Da steht ein Mann monatelang im harten Drill am Wasser, und wir machen hier blöde Witze über seine Abwesenheit. Wir sollten uns schämen!



Genau! Endlich einer der es richtig erkannt hat! Schande über die Häupter von uns Schönwetter- und Sonntagsanglern! Nuffi war und ist immer schon ein verkannter Held und verdient unser aller #r#r! Er hätte sich auch gerne nach dem ganzen Run und Trubel auf seinen Thread nochmal zu Wort gemeldet.War aber leider aus uns nun bekannten Gründen nicht möglich! Er wird aber so schnell nicht aufgeben und uns dann alle mit Fangbildern und dem ausführlichen Bericht verwöhnen. Seine letzte Aussage am Telefon war: "Isch geh hier ned weg und wenns des letzte is was i mach!". Ausserdem läßt sich die Sch...neue 40er Monofil ned abreissen!!
|jump:


----------



## Aalzheimer (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

|muahah:


----------



## Franky (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Hammergeil... :q:q:q:q
Mal sehen, ob ich ihm Ende Februar ein Carepaket vorbeibringe...


----------



## hanzz (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ich würd mich auch an Nuffis Geburtstag dazu bereit erklären, die Stellung zu übernehmen.


----------



## zokker (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Braucht er nicht auch mal ne Frau, dem müssen doch so langsam die E... platzen. Ihr denkt immer nur ans Essen.


----------



## One2 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Nee, dem geht doch täglich einer ab, wenn er an die Landung des Monsters denkt....


----------



## phirania (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Immer noch nicht aufgetaucht unser Nuffi?


----------



## Angreifer (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Applaus!!!! :vik:

Ich bin erst jetzt auf den Tröööd aufmerksam geworden aber ich habe mir gerade alle Seiten durchgelesen und Tränen gelacht - Herrlich!


----------



## spin-paule (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Seit Jahren habe ich dieses Thema abonniert und jedesmal, wenn ein neuer Beitrag erscheint, hoffe ich, dass Nuffi sich meldet. 

Mann, Nuffi, kommenden Sommer geht´s los und mach dann den Grabenriesen klar und wenn du *dann* davon berichtest, dann wird das für mich (und dutzende, wenn nicht gar hunderte andere Mitleser) das AB-Hightlight des Jahres! Garantiert! Also frisch voran und alles Gute! Petri Heil!


----------



## Coasthunter (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Am 06.05. wird ne Gedenkminute eingelegt für unseren Nuffi. Dann ist es 2 Jahre her, das er das letzte Lebenszeichen von sich gab. :c 
Wer weiß, was ihm auf Malle widerfahren ist........! 

Ein Mann, dem kein kleiner Graben zu tief war, der auch beim Aalangeln nicht vor unbekannten Riesen zurückschreckte.....


----------



## Basti_83 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Schade, hab wirklich gerne hier mitgelesen!
 Vielleicht meldet er sich nochmal!


----------



## One2 (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Glaubt wirklich noch jemand das Nuffi hier wieder auftaucht???


----------



## hanzz (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Glauben nicht, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Nuffi. Es könnte ein heisser Winter sein.


----------



## kridkram (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Hallo Leute, bin eben auf den Fred gestossen, traurig traurig das Nuffi verschwunden ist! Wie sich hier aber manche über ihn lustig machen ist nicht ok!
Habt ihr schon mal bedacht, das sein verschwinden einen ernsten Hintergrund haben könnte? 
Ich vermute er ist von den Amis entführt worden, direkt vom Graben weg, verdammte NSA! Er hat doch elektr. Bissanzeiger benutzt, vermutlich waren die mit Funk! Ich selber benutze seit dem Abhörskandal nur noch Kabelübertragung.
Habe aus ner Quelle erfahren, das dort im abgelegenem Wald gleich hinter der Grabenbiegung wo er breiter wird, die Marine ne geheime Forschungseinrichtung hat. Dort sollen wohl Unterwasserkampfdrohnen getestet werden,  welche als Tarnung das Aussehen von Welsen erhalten haben!
Daher möchte ich Frau Merkel bitten, mit President Obama zu verhandeln zwecks Freilassung von Nuffi! Ich bitte darum euch mit vielen Unterschriften zu beteiligen und rufe euch zu: Nuffi war-ist und wird immer einer von uns bleiben! You never walk alone!
Darauf ein kräftiges.  PETRI HEIL

Gesendet von meinem LG-P990 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seifert (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



kridkram schrieb:


> Habe aus ner Quelle erfahren, das dort im abgelegenem Wald gleich hinter der Grabenbiegung wo er breiter wird, die Marine ne geheime Forschungseinrichtung hat. Dort sollen wohl Unterwasserkampfdrohnen getestet werden,  welche als Tarnung das Aussehen von Welsen erhalten haben!



Also,
das Viech soll nu' identidingens,also man weiß jetzt,dasses 'n Urenkel von Nessie sein soll oder sogar ist.Nessie,die/der aus Loch Ness in oberhalb von England,woll!Die könn' da nämlich keine zwei gebrauchen,die Viecher werden ja mit Whisky getränkt-aber nur single malt!Und so viel ham die nich davon,weil: die müssen auch wat verkaufen,nää.
Und wat Schnur un' Vorfach angeht,nä -wenn dat Viech 'n paa Whiskies zu viel hatte,dann ist dat vonne Kräfte her wie einem Aussenborder mit fuffzich PS.
Bis die Tage,woll! #6


----------



## moborie (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Hab mich jetzt von A bis Z durchgelesen und finde , es ist ein unterhaltsamer Tröööööt ! #6 abgesehen von wenigen , denen das alles zu primitiv ist , finde ich , daß NUFFI NUFF uns bisher ziemlich gefesselt hat ! Wir hoffen das neue Jahr bringt ihm den gewünschten ERFOLG !!! PETRI :vik:


----------



## Rauhbautz (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



One2 schrieb:


> Glaubt wirklich noch jemand das Nuffi hier wieder auftaucht???


Nö, vielleicht wird IHM der "Anglerdruck" zu viel ...


----------



## phirania (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Nuffy ist es hier in Deutschland zu kalt geworden,der liegt immer noch auf Malle in der Sonne und träumt von seinem Graben Monster.....:g:g:g


----------



## offense80 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Danke an Nuffi, und auch an alle anderen, die mir hier einen so lustigen unterhaltsamen Sonntag beschert haben. Ich habe jeden Kommi gelesen, 99% davon super lustig, und das eine Prozent.....naja, solche Leute gibt es leider überall...

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, sollen angeblich die Mallonatzen herausbekommen haben, welch prominenter Gast aus Deutschland angereist ist, und haben, um ihn in ihrem Land zu behalten, einen Verbindungsgraben zwischen Mallonatzien und dem kleinen Graben gezogen, wo das Nuffimonster lebt. Natürlich soll dieser Graben sehr versteckt worden sein. Im Wald an der Kurve unterirdisch beginnend, und irgendwo in Mallutzien wieder austretend. Man sollte vielleicht mal bei Google Earth ein paar Vergleichsbilder aus Malleduzien suchen, und wenn dort irgendwo ein neuer Graben zu sehen ist, an dem ein Mallonitzischer Nuffi mit krummer Rute sitzt....BINGO ! 

In diesem Sinne euch allen ein fettes Petri Heil
und an Nuffi

WIR WERDEN DICH NIE VERGESSEN #6


----------



## phirania (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Was denn Nuff Nuff immer noch nicht aufgetaucht.?
Das Graben Monster hat Langeweile.....


----------



## venny (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

so geil,danke für diesen Thread :vik:


----------



## Jamdoumo (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Im Februar war er laut Profil noch aktiv.....also lebt er noch!


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Im Februar war er laut Profil noch aktiv.....also lebt er noch!



aber immer nur im Winter-ist Nuffi vielleicht der Weihnachtsmann ?


----------



## angler1996 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

stammt Südhalbkugel und hält jetzt Winterschlaf.
 Gruß A.


----------



## mantikor (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

wenn man euch über 48 seiten verspotten würde, würdet ihr hier noch antworten ?
ihr habt bestimmt alle richtig dicke eier und bestimmt habt ihr noch nie irgendwelchen unfug verzapft ! ganz traurig find ich das hier !


----------



## schwarzbarsch (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

@mantikor

Ich glaube kaum dass hier irgendjemand Nuffi Nuff verspottet, da trifft eher das Gegenteil zu.


----------



## Rauhbautz (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Nönönö, Unsinn sagt ja keiner. Werde das Gefühl nicht los, das ist der Herr Wallraff - der diesmal uns Angler aufmischen will ...


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ich glaub das können wir Angler auch schon selber. So richtig verstehe ich aber auch nicht, warum (immer dieselben) Leute diesen Thread alle paar Wochen wieder Pushen.

Vor allem wenn der TE vor über einem Jahr zuletzt im Thread geposted hat. Irgendwann kann man das Ding auch mal gut sein lassen...


----------



## Dsrwinmag (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> So richtig verstehe ich aber auch nicht, warum (immer dieselben) Leute diesen Thread alle paar Wochen wieder Pushen.


Naja, ich denke die meisten davon hoffen insgeheim, dass jemand mit seinem "kleinen Latinum" hier anknüpfte, wenn der Threadersteller schon den Spannungsbogen abrupt abreißen lässt.

Ich bin dafür, dass "Professor Tinca" der Geschichte ein eminentes Ende bereitet...


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## wusel345 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Wurde letztens bei uns im Flüsschen gesichtet und fotografiert. Ist aber nicht an den Haken zu bekommen!


----------



## pike-81 (29. Mai 2014)

EFFZETT mit Kopfdrilling und Flugdrachenschnur als Hauptschnur. 
Dann ein gezielter Wurf...


----------



## Mozartkugel (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Nuffi melde dich doch mal wieder. Warst du mal wieder am Graben unterwegs?


----------



## Seele (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Nuffi Thread wird wiederbelebt, yes 

Glaub das ist wie bei Thessa, die Flut an Mails hat ihn abgeschreckt


----------



## Daniel SN (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Dieser Fred ist und scheint wohl der interessanteste im ganzen Board zu sein. 
Fast jeder kennt ihn und wenn was neues geschrieben wird muss gleich geguckt werden. Aber dennoch würde mich interessieren ob es Nuffi gut geht, da dieser ja nicht mehr schreibt.


----------



## hanzz (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Dieser Fred ist und scheint wohl der interessanteste im ganzen Board zu sein.
> Fast jeder kennt ihn und wenn was neues geschrieben wird muss gleich geguckt werden. Aber dennoch würde mich interessieren ob es Nuffi gut geht, da dieser ja nicht mehr schreibt.



Vielleicht ist er auch einem Kuhwiesenwaller zum Opfer gefallen.
Der Thread war auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Esox 1960 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Nuffi melde dich doch mal wieder. Warst du mal wieder am Graben unterwegs?



Nuffi, ist von dem Riesen verschluckt worden. !!! |supergri


----------



## Spiderpike (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Nuffi melde dich doch mal wieder. Warst du mal wieder am Graben unterwegs?


 
Kannst ihm ja ne E-mail schicken.........vielleicht wird er dann nen finalen Bericht hier posten^^


----------



## phirania (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Nuffi ist nach Neuseeland ausgewandert...
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...swyGCRgw81ZCTtlJiMXWbvg&bvm=bv.71198958,d.bGQ


----------



## Daniel SN (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Ich dachte er angelt dort jetzt die Riesenaale mit 20 Pfund. 
Das wäre bestimmt ein echtes Erlebnis.


----------



## aelos (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Was ist den ein Kuhwiesenwaller..?

Gesendet von meinem SGP321


----------



## villemflusser (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



aelos schrieb:


> Was ist den ein Kuhwiesenwaller..?



Uralter Fake-Thread, der stimmungsmäßig eher nach hinten losgegangen ist. (Im Gegensatz zum Nuffi-Thread, bei dem ich a) einen Fake gar nicht unterstellen würde und der b) bis heute gute Laune macht). Hat Guckst Du hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=75845&highlight=wiesenwaller


----------



## aelos (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Oh ja ..das stimmt..Krimi sollte der Lieber nicht schreiben..laaangweilig..Nufi ist viel besser.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## aelos (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Diese Geschichte ist wohl der Bestseller hier im Board.. Jedoch jetzt leider auch Tod ..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## schwarzbarsch (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Spin+Fly schrieb:


> Das Niveau diesen Thread immer wieder aus der Versenkung zu holen, beschreibt der gepostete Link sehr BILD-haft.
> 
> |wavey:



Warum postest du dann selber hier? Wenn dich der Thread nicht interessiert - dann ignorier ihn doch einfach !


----------



## Frettchen82 (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Dieser Thread ist Kulturgut, man kann es nicht anders beschreiben...


----------



## Mozartkugel (15. August 2014)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Der Kult muss weitergehen! Nuffi melde dich doch mal wieder.


----------



## warenandi (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Er ist Nessi in seine Heimat gefolgt.....


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

NUFFI! wo bist Du?


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Nuffi war ein Fake-das Grabenungeheuer hatte mit uns geschrieben.


----------



## Tobi92 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Wollte wahrscheinlich Angler an den Graben locken um sie dann zu verspeisen xD


----------



## phirania (31. März 2015)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Dann weiß man ja wo Nuffi ist....


----------



## rippi (31. März 2015)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Haben die Moderatoren nicht die møglichkeit ihn per Email Zu kontaktieren? Warum geschieht dies nicht?


----------



## phirania (5. September 2015)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Immer noch nichts neues von Nuffi.?


----------



## Franky (6. September 2015)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

:q Du gibst nicht auf, wa?!  :q


----------



## wowa.krohmer (6. September 2015)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Vielleicht war das garkein waller oder riesen Aal... Vielleicht war es auch garkein monster! Sondern Manuel neuer [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## phirania (6. September 2015)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



Franky schrieb:


> :q Du gibst nicht auf, wa?!  :q



NÖÖ,wenn es um Spass geht nicht da bin ich ein Pitbull.
Das Leben ist ernst genug.#c


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (7. September 2015)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



phirania schrieb:


> NÖÖ,wenn es um Spass geht nicht da bin ich ein Pitbull.
> Das Leben ist ernst genug.#c




Da hast du recht und da bin ich auf deiner Seite. 
Es war doch wirklich ein sehr unterhaltsamer Thread, selbst wenn kein bisschen wahrheit dahinter steckte war es spannend. An den Thread kommt fast nur der von Sprogoe ran mit seinem Forellenklauenden Waldmonster.

Ich denke aber langsam, dass nach so langer Zeit nichts mehr von Nuffi kommt.

Aber die hoffnung stirbt zu letzt


----------



## BERND2000 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Da hast du recht und da bin ich auf deiner Seite.
> *Es war doch wirklich ein sehr unterhaltsamer Thread*, selbst wenn kein bisschen wahrheit dahinter steckte war es spannend. An den Thread kommt fast nur der von Sprogoe ran mit seinem Forellenklauenden Waldmonster.
> 
> Ich denke aber langsam, dass nach so langer Zeit nichts mehr von Nuffi kommt.
> ...




Ja unterhaltsam und vor allem Interessant war es.
Das war so vielseitig das ich gar nicht mehr weiß was das Beste daran war.|uhoh:


War es nun der Bericht eines Schwarzanglers, denn viele Anstifteten es wieder und wieder zu tun?

Spannend auch die Frage ob man Ihn nun erwischte oder Er vorher den Fisch, wo Er doch immer mehr Details zur Stelle und Zeit machte.

Sicher, interessant war auch die Frage was es für ein Fisch war.
Aber Vielen ging es doch eher darum, das Ganze lächerlich zu machen.
Ihn, lächerlich zu machen.

Mögen die Schwarzangler bei Euch weniger naive sein, über Ihr Tun zu schreiben.

Auch wenn ich nicht weiß wie es ausging, vermute ich, man hat Ihn erwischt.
Die Stelle war ja so gut beschrieben, das man sie googeln konnte.
Vermutlich war es Nuffi, der dann gefangen wurde.
(Es gibt eben keine Freien Gewässer im Binnenland)

Vielleicht ist Er auch nur klug genug gewesen, auf zu hören zu berichten.

Ihr mögt mich für humorlos halten,
aber es stört mich halt, wenn auf Kosten eines vielleicht naiven Menschen gelacht wird.
Wenn man Ihn dann auch noch zu Straftaten anstiftet, finde ich das nicht mehr ganz so komisch. 

Nun wenn Ich zu humorlos bin, was seit dann Ihr?

 Fakt ist das in solchen Gräben durchaus auch mal Welse bis 1,5m - 2m vorkommen.
 Da ist halt ungleichmehr Futter als in einem klaren Baggersee und wärmer ist es auch.
 Das Thema kann also durchaus mal einen wahren Anfang gehabt haben und wer es vom Anfang verfolgte, der stellt fest, das es ernsthaft begann.


----------



## Snakesfreak (8. September 2015)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Finde das schön, dass der Thread nach so langer Zeit immer mal wieder hoch kommt!
Das war echt mal ein Thema, was einen immer wieder zum Schmunzeln gebracht hat....


----------



## Flo66 (18. September 2015)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Einfach nur wow wie lange es diesen Tröt jetzt schon gibt#g


----------



## geomujo (18. September 2015)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Dieser Thread ist ein Paradebeispiel für die Arroganz und Ignoranz DER  Teilnehmer, die meinen zu müssen sich besser zu stellen in dem man  andere diskreditiert oder lächerlich macht. Aber das ist ja in  weiten Teilen unserer Gesellschaft zu beobachten und wird uns von  oberster politischer Stelle täglich vorgelebt.

Ich hab mir mal  nur die Beiträge des TE durchgelesen und ich kann nicht verstehen, was  daran auszusetzen ist. Er hat die Situation genau beschrieben und sogar  mal ein Foto gepostet, dass schon zeigt, wohin die Reise geht. Schwach- oder Blödsinn hat er an keiner Stelle geschrieben.

Aber  einige von euch halten es für nötig das ins Lächerliche zu ziehen, nur  weil er nicht alle 3 Stunden einen Beitrag schreibt. Ihr solltet euch  schämen! Ich kann durchaus verstehen, dass der TE hier nichts mehr postet. Kann mir aber gut vostellen, dass er hier weiterhin aktiv ist und  sogar postet aber so dass IHR es nicht merkt.

Ich kenne einige  Typen, die sich auf kleine Gräben spezialisiert haben (z.B. mein Bruder)  und da Fänge machen wovon Fluss- und Vereinssee-Angler nur träumen  können. Die Niesche sc heint aber so speziell zu sein, dass einige damit  wohl geistig überfordert sind und sich Ihre Bestätigung über das eben  offengelegte Verhalten holen.

Auch bei einigen anderen hitzigen  Themen ist zu beobachten, dass manche Klischees und Vorbehalte mit aller  Macht verteidigt werden - komme was wolle. Obs Kormorane sind, die  angeblich alles wegfressen, Kork/EVA-Diskussion, die Anerkennung,  dass es einige heute nicht mehr mit 300g schweren 30-80g WG-Ruten zum  Hechtangeln hinauszieht oder dass es Schnüre ganz neuer Art gibt, die eben empfindlich und daher nur bedingt vergleichbar mit etabliertem Geflecht sind. Da ist es nur konsequent, wenn Ihr auch bei diesem Thema eure geistige Beschränktheit allen in der Welt da draußen mitteilt.


Zum Thema an sich:
Es  gibt eigentlich nur 2 Fischarten, die derart viel Kraft entfalten  können. Wels und Stör. Aale verfügen weder über die entsprechende Masse  noch über entsprechende Körperfläche um im Wasser Druck aufzubauen. Der  Aal ist zwar äußerst muskulös, kann diesen Vorteil aber nur ausspielen,  wenn er sich irgendwo festklammern kann - halt wie eine Schlange.

Karpfen  verfügen über genug Masse, haben aber nicht die entsprechende  Wendigkeit und Agilität im Körper verursacht durch die steife  Wirbelsäule. Ferner sind Großkarpfen nicht wirklich an kleinen Gräben zu finden.

Somit  kommt für mich nur ein Wels infrage. Größere Welse verfügen über derart viel Kraft, die mit keinem anderen heimischen Fisch vergleichbar ist. Vielleicht wars aber auch was ganz  anderes z.B. ein Biber oder Otter. Als Säugetiere sollten sie aber so  intelligent sein, nicht auf den Köder hereinzufallen. Erst recht nicht 2 mal hintereinander.


----------



## BERND2000 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



geomujo schrieb:


> Ich kenne einige Typen, die sich auf kleine Gräben spezialisiert haben (z.B. mein Bruder) und da Fänge machen wovon Fluss- und Vereinssee-Angler nur träumen können.



Gehen wir das zwischendurch mal ernsthaft an.

Viele denken eben, eine große Wasserfläche und tiefes Wasser, bedeutet automatisch große und viele Fische.
Eine total dumme Vorstellung.
Endscheidend ist wie viel Nahrung produziert und vorhanden ist.

Da sind viele kleinere Gewässer halt ungleich produktiver.
Es wachsen mehr Pflanzen = Nahrungsgrundlage, die dann auch noch kräftig O² eintragen, was den Stoffumsatz beschleunigt.
Oft wird das Wasser gleichzeitig auch noch wärmer, was den Stoffwechsel weiter beschleunigt.

Theoretisch sind Fischerträge von über 1000Kg/Ha bei uns möglich, wenn alles passt.
Oft sind es vor allem die größeren Gewässer die kaum 50 Kg erreichen, oder auch noch weniger.
So ein kleiner Graben wird wohl bei 200 - 400Kg/Ha liegen.

Viel Futter und gute Bedingungen locken dann oft auch noch die Fische aus tieferen und größeren Bereichen in solche Gräben.
Wenn der Sommer vorbei ist und die Pflanzen keine Nahrung mehr produzieren, wandern sie dann wieder ins Tiefe.
Da ist zwar auch nicht mehr Nahrung, aber Sie finden besseren Schutz und wärmeres Wasser.

Solche Minigewässer können also viel Fisch erzeugen, oft ist es auch die Kinderstube, der gößeren Gewässer. Aber wo viel Fisch ist, sind auch große Raubfische.

Auch die folgen im Herbst dann Ihrem Futter oft ins Tiefe.
Dort in den Winterquatieren warten dann oft die Angler im Herbst und Winter.
Nur stammen viele Fische eben gar nicht aus diesen Bereichen.

In solchen Mini-Gewässern kann es immer wieder Überraschungen geben.
Oft fängt man dort im Frühjahr und Sommer mehr und bei weitem nicht nur Kleine.

Der Grund warum viele dort nicht angeln mögen ist wohl eher Bequemlichkeit.
Man fischt halt vor den Füßen, oft mitten im Kraut, im flachen Wasser und muss recht ruhig sein. 
Vorteilhaft ist oft auch, mehrmals den Platz wechseln und das auch mitten in der Nacht.
Oft fehlen zudem die Parkmöglichkeiten und man ist gezwungen weiter zu laufen.

Da ich gar nicht weit vom T.E wohne, kann ich schreiben das es in solchen Gewässern oft auch größere Welse gibt.

Na ja, wenn Welse in kalten, fischarmen, mittelgroßen Baggerseen zurecht kommen, ist so ein warmer Graben voller Fische, für sie eher so etwas wie ein Paradies.
(Ich habe da selbst auch schon Fische von fast 2m gesehen, schlecht zu befischen bei den vielen nervigen Aalen :q)
In unserer Region sind die Winter mild, da braucht es auch keine große Wassertiefe um den Winter zu überleben.
Auch das ist ein Punkt, den viele so gar nicht aus Ihrer Region kennen.

Wenn Ich wirklich Fische fangen möchte, gehe ich an solche Gewässer.
Mache ich aber nur noch selten, das ist halt unbequem.

Aber Hechte bis 15 kg, Karpfen bis 20 kg, Großschleien oder besonders dicke Aale sind dort durchaus zu erwarten.

Lustig das viele beim Hecht immer an klares Wasser denken.
Mein verrücktester Angeltag war in so einem Graben mit Küfi, Mitte der 90er Jahre)
Tiefe 0,3 - 0,8 m, 2-4 m Breite und Sichttiefe etwa 2-5 cm.
Viele Platzwechsel der Suche brachten etwa 20 Fische, in etwa 2 mal 3 Stunden.
16 davon in den zweiten 3 Stunden weit ab von Wegen.

Von 40cm bis über den Meter war alles dabei.
(In einem extremeren Winter, sollen dort Dutzende Hechte und Zander von über 5 kg auf etwa 1km verendet sein)


----------



## rippi (19. September 2015)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Geomujo? Nuffi bist du es?


----------



## Revilo62 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



geomujo schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist ein Paradebeispiel für die Arroganz und Ignoranz DER  Teilnehmer, die meinen zu müssen sich besser zu stellen in dem man  andere diskreditiert oder lächerlich macht. Aber das ist ja in  weiten Teilen unserer Gesellschaft zu beobachten und wird uns von  oberster politischer Stelle täglich vorgelebt.
> Auf diesen Thread bezogen gebe ich Dir ab einem bestimmten Punkt auch Recht aber das zu generalisieren, naja ..... da gibt es sicher ganz andere Themen und gerade hier im Board wird sich oft viel ernsthafter mit eher naiven Fragen und Darstellungen beschäftigt als in anderen Foren.
> 
> Ich hab mir mal  nur die Beiträge des TE durchgelesen und ich kann nicht verstehen, was  daran auszusetzen ist. Er hat die Situation genau beschrieben und sogar  mal ein Foto gepostet, dass schon zeigt, wohin die Reise geht. Schwach- oder Blödsinn hat er an keiner Stelle geschrieben.
> ...



Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## geomujo (19. September 2015)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Nein, ich bin es nicht. Habe letztes Jahr erst meinen Fischereischein gemacht und mich hier angemeldet.

Threads über Gräben gab es schon einige, der hier war mir aber entgangen.

Rechtliche Situation:
Hier bei uns im Land Brandenburg gibt es eine Vielzahl von Gräben und kleinen Kanälen. Einige davon werden vom DAV gepachtet, die meisten jedoch haben einen Pächter, der keine Angelkarten rausgibt: nämlich das Land Brandenburg.

Kanäle und Gräben gehören im Regelfall dem Bund/Land und werden über die jeweilige Wasserbehörde bewirtschaftet. Sie dienen ja der Entwässerung der Landschaft um Kulturland zu bekommen, fallen somit ins Netz der Fließgewasser 1. 2. und 3. Ordnung und stehen damit unter Landesverwaltung. Jedoch gibt das Land keine direkten Angelkarten aus.

Gehört die Wasserstrecke einem Privatmann, hat er per se auch das Fischereirecht und die Berechtigung Angelkarten auszugeben - MUSS ES ABER NICHT. Diese Berechtigung hat er nicht, wenn er keine fachliche Qualifikation als Fischer nachweisen kann. Dann gilt folgender Fall:
Für Gewässer bei dem Sie Sachlage unklar scheint, hilt ein Anruf bei der unteren Fischreibehörde, bei der JEDES Gewässer einem Fischer zugeordnet wird/werden muss. Dieser Verwalter (durch die Behörde bestimmt) ist ebenfalls NICHT IN DER PFLICHT Karten auszugeben.

Kann sich ejder sein Tel zu denken, ob das im Interesse einer Millionenschweren Angelindustrie liegt. 

Schaut nur mal nach Skandinavien. Karte an der Tankstelle (ohne schwachsinnige Fischereiprüfung) mit anschließender Berechtigung ALLE Geässer in dem Gebiet beangeln zu dürfen. In Deutschland ist sowas natürlich wieder nicht möglich.

Karpfen/Wels:
Ein Foto zeigt doch bereits, was da wohl rumschwimmt
Karpfen sind doch etwas empfindlicher was äußere Bedingungen angeht als der heimische Wels. Auch deutet die generell neugierige Lebensweise eines Wels schon eher darauf hin, dass er die Chance des Grabens erkannt und sich darauf eingerichtet hat. Karpfen, speziell die Großen, scheinen mir doch etwas zu konservativ und scheu sich in so spezielles Terrain zu wagen. Karpfen brauchen Fluchtmöglichkeiten, die Gräben nur bedingt bieten.
Will sagen, er würde sich trotz großem Nahrungsangebot wohl nicht besonders wohl in der Umgebung fühlen - aber das ist Spekulation.

Jedenfalls muss man aber auch die Psyche der Fische mitberücksichtigen wenn es darum geht Aussagen über deren Standort zu abzuleiten.


----------



## Revilo62 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



geomujo schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin es nicht. Habe letztes Jahr erst meinen Fischereischein gemacht und mich hier angemeldet.
> Na denn, willkommen im Leben
> 
> Threads über Gräben gab es schon einige, der hier war mir aber entgangen.
> ...



Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## BERND2000 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*



geomujo schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin es nicht. Habe letztes Jahr erst meinen Fischereischein gemacht und mich hier angemeldet.
> 
> Threads über Gräben gab es schon einige, der hier war mir aber entgangen.
> 
> ...



 Mag ja für Brandenburg stimmen.
Das Gewässer liegt aber in Niedersachsen an der Grenze zu Bremen.
 Vermutlich ist es ein gepachtetes Vereinsgewässer, oder eben in Privatbesitz.

 Möglich ist auch das dort ein Fischereirecht ruht, oder gar nicht besteht,  also auch keiner dort  fischen darf.

 Das könnte man drehen wie man will, hat man keine Erlaubnis dort zu fischen ist es Fischwilderei.
 In Nieds. eine Straftat in Bremen eine Ordnungswidrigkeit.


----------



## phirania (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Und immer wieder findet man Nuffis Spuren irgendwo im Schnee...


----------



## jranseier (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Unbekannte Riesen beim Aalangeln im kleinen Graben*

Wo? Gibts was neues?


----------



## phirania (30. Januar 2021)

Ist er immer noch nicht wieder aufgetaucht.?


----------



## hanzz (30. Januar 2021)

Ich glaub hinter Nuffi steckt @DenizJP


----------



## vonda1909 (30. Januar 2021)

Hätte gern den Monster Fisch gesehen. Kleine Bäche  mit Zugang an größere Gewässer beherbergen immer Überraschungen.


----------



## DenizJP (30. Januar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich glaub hinter Nuffi steckt @DenizJP



du wirst lachen aber ich hab ne ähnliche Anekdote xD


vor nem Monat mit nem Kumpel am Main Ansitz gemacht nachts bei bitterer Kälte.

50 Minuten lang nix auf Tauwurm, dann zuppel ich an der Schnur rum. "Damit der Tauwurm bissel in Bewegung kommt". Kumpel lacht.

ca. 30 Sekunden später bimmelbimm an der Aalglocke...abgewartet...nix gefolgt.

Kumpel lacht "da hockt ein Taucher unten und zieht am Köder"  hahaha





ca. 20min später zupft mein Kumpel an meiner Schnur..haha lustig.

erneut ca. 30 Sekunden später bimmelbimm..ich warte mach nen Anhieb..ging ins Leere.




wurde dann doch etwas creepy    





PS: vermutlich wurden aber diverse Weißfische durch das Zuppeln an der Schnur auf den Tauwurm aufmerksam.


----------



## Aalzheimer (1. Februar 2021)

Mensch, und ich dachte Nuffi wäre wieder aufgetaucht, bzw. das Aalmonster hätte Ihn wieder frei gelassen.
Was ein Schreck!!


----------



## yukonjack (1. Februar 2021)

Ja, ist schade. Einige Mitglieder (allgemein) verschwinden ganz plötzlich auf nimmer Wiedersehen. Meistens so welche, die in kurzer Zeit sehr viele Posts geschrieben haben. Will jetzt hier keine Namen nennen, ist aber teilweise schade wenn man denn so gar nichts mehr von den Jungs/Mädels hört.


----------



## vonda1909 (1. Februar 2021)

In einen Regenrückhaltebecken welches auch  als Löschteich für ein Industrie Gebiet  vorrätig hält und mit einer  Unterirdischen Verbindung  zur Lippe waren Schöne Schleien  Aale und jede Menge  Köderfisch. Da ich den Besitzer kannte durfte ich dort ab und an angeln.Wollte mir Köderfisch fangen und nahm auch eine Forellenrute mit. Schnell war ein Würchen am Haken und die Posenmontage ausgeworfen.Mein Köderfisch waren in Laune so das ich schnell 10 Stück hatte .Wie ich dann im Augenwinkel  meine Pose sehen konnte wie sie abtauchte.Ein beherzter Anhieb  und  sofort konnte ich merken  etwas dickes hat den Köder genommen. Nur dann nicht etwa die Flucht  weg von mir Nein genau  auf mich zu und bums genau  in die  Böschung. Ich konnte den Fisch nicht zur Seite weder irgendwie nach oben bewegen. Erst  ließ  ich die Rute unter Spannung stehen  er gab nicht nach.So versuchte ich es ihm Schnur  zu geben auch nichts.Nach einer weiteren halben Stunde  tauchte  auf einmal  mein Schimmer einen Meter  vor dem Ufer wieder  auf .nur der Haken war nicht mehr am Vorfach.Nie wieder habe ich dort  etwas  ähnliches  erlebt.


----------

